#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Самая чудовищная фраза о буддизме

## Юлия Селина

Доброго времени суток всем!
Я создала эту тему, чтобы узнать какие самые чудовищные фразы вы слышали или читали о буддизме и, возможно, над этим посмеяться.
Я, например, как-то зашла в книжный магазин и в отделе "Религия" нашла книжку "Буддизм для идиотов". На обратной стороне ее было написано крупными буквами: "Просветление никогда не было проще!"

PS Тема создана не для того, чтобы вызывать негативные эмоции, совсем наоборот!

----------


## Евгения Горенко

"Тень Нирваны надвинулась на Россию" (с) Диакон всея Руси

"Так говорил Будда" (название книжицы)

И еще один перл из весьма нового институтского учебника по религиоведению (цитирую по памяти) "В центре внимания буддизма находится душа"

----------


## Fritz

Могу выложить целый конспект перлов от нашего любимого г-на Тихонравова, кандидата философских наук. И это только нарытое за последние 2-3 месяца. У Кураева есть мощнейшие косяки. На самом деле такие вещи очень полезны, особенно для тех, кто теорией увлекается сильно.

----------


## До

> Могу выложить целый конспект перлов от нашего любимого г-на Тихонравова, кандидата философских наук. И это только нарытое за последние 2-3 месяца.


 Давайте только самое весёлое.

----------


## Alex-M

" Сахар сладок, хотя он и молчит. Он не говорит: "Поверьте мне, я сладкий-сладкий". И в то же время если мы говорим "сахар", то не чувствуем сладости. Только если мы его полижем, он сладок. Сахар - не слово. Означает ли это, что слова не имеют значения? Нет, мне достаточно сказать "Принеси мне сахар" и его кто-нибудь приносит. Или что бы принёс мне ты? Буддизм тяжело понять, потому что он учит необъяснимому и невыражаемому. Другими словами: он говорит без слов. *Всё, что ты понял и выучил наизусть - не буддизм.* "

----------


## Штелп

Если делать их смешными, они теряют силу и уже не так вредны :-)

----------


## Fritz

Ладно, грустные не буду. Хотя они на самом деле все смешные.



В отношении толкований к перечисленным традициям я бы добавил буддизм, у которого уже есть свое более-менее авторитетное отношение к некоторым "сценам", а также, возможно, и другие религии.

Наиболее древний развернутый рассказ о нем находим в буддийской традиции, где говорится о Брахме, который возникает первым вначале очередного мирового цикла и, обусловленный предшествующей кармой, реализует все сокрытые кармические тенденции в сотворении нового космоса. По тем же кармическим причинам Брахма не знает, не помнит или не хочет помнить и знать (что в принципе одно и то же), что он сам порожден и является лишь орудием прошлого.

В том и суть, что в буддизме нет того элемента, кот. есть в христианстве и кот. я считаю столь важным для себя, для любого человека, для общества, для культуры. Этот элемент буддизмом отвергается, что я и расцениваю как причину практич. бессилия (бесплодия, если угодно) этого великого учения. Я прихожу к выводу, что не может быть никакого действительного нравственного роста без воскресения в христианском смысле, без веры в воскресение Иисуса.

Я, кстати, занимался будд. практикой и продолжаю и ощущаю ее результаты и оч. благодарен будд. традиции.
Однако.
Когда я в свое время сравнивал буддизм с психотерапией некот. буддисты обижались, причем сильно. Хотя, по сути-то, кроме психотерапии буддизму предъявить нечего.

Еще раз: Будда умер, отравившись мясом. Всё остальное - верования, основанные на его проповедях. А у Иисуса была не только проповедь. Но и воскресение.
То же в истории. У буддизма - прекрасные слова о пользе и практике. И ничего сверх того - жизнь идет своим чередом. У христианства - реальная практика, реальные изменения. Другая жизнь.

Буддизма никакого бы не было, т.к. вся Евразия была бы исламской.


Во-вторых, вот если б Миларепа сказал что-н. новое, да такое, что взбесило бы местных лам так, что они замучили бы его и сожгли, а он после этого воскрес и снова стал возвещать то же самое - это были б сопоставимые вещи.

Бодхисаттва не страдает, как страдал Христос.
Буддизм - не в состоянии поменять человека. Вообще. Потому и бессильное учение.

Будда умер, отравившись мясом. Христос был распят и воскрес. Чувствуете разницу?

буддизм таки чужд воскресения в том смысле, о кот. я пишу. Поэтому он никого не способен воскресить (в том же смысле). Поэтому он бессилен преобразить человека и мир вокруг него.


Посмотрите на плоды этой религии. Они практически не ощущаются. Как религия буддизм дает людям то же, что и др. религии - конфуцианство или ислам (утешение и проч.). Буддизм бессилен. Пробуждение человечество исходит не из Тибета, Кореи или Таиланда. Там люди и по сей день живут, как тысячи лет назад.

Вообще, мне кажется, крайне интересно изложить христианскую доктрину "буддийским языком". Это помогло бы преодолеть мн. недоразумения и сделало бы христианство более понятным и близким для многих.


Таким образом, буддийское учение, изначально ставившее на самостоятельность человеческих усилий, неизбежно и логично приходит к их недостаточности, к необходимости помощи свыше. Буддизм не говорит о благодати прямо, более того - он отрицает благодать как ценность. Но, в то же время, он подходит к порогу благодати и подталкивает к ней своих искренних и вдумчивых последователей. В этом смысле буддизм, безусловно, является таким же приготовлением к Евангелию, каким древнехристианские авторы считали языческие учения Средиземноморья и Большого Ирана. 

Для других истинное преимущество - это максимальная безболезненность существования, а мировоззрением, которое изначально и всецело посвящено решению этой задачи, является буддизм (попытки обосновать научность буддизма также не единичны).

В буддизме (особенно в махаянском) есть ответ на эти вопросы. Нас спасают будды, из своего сострадания снисходящие до сансары и подающие нам свет освобождающего учения. Но как появились эти будды? Им помогли другие будды. А как появились те? Благодаря предыдущим. И так до бесконечности. Выходит, какие-то будды, которые знают о нирване и способны подать руку помощи погрязшим в неведении существам, должны быть всегда. Самостоятельно поднять себя за волосы из болота сансары живое существо не может.


Нарыто тут: http://yuritikhonravov.livejournal.com/     И это только вершки. Я хотел поинтересоваться что курим и кто дилер, но не успел - попал в бан лист.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

"Буддизм - настоящий культ страдания" (один из прОвославных участников кураевского форума).

----------


## Fritz

Ого! Мнения разделилсь  :Smilie:  Кому верить?  :Smilie:

----------


## Skyku

> Я хотел поинтересоваться что курим и кто дилер, но не успел - попал в бан лист.


Напрасно, напрасно. Автор как вижу вполне едко замечателен.
А по многим буддийским придумкам вполне можно пройтись.
А раз можно - будут проходиться.




> но не успел - попал в бан лист.


И правильно  :Smilie: 
Трепетно верующих так и нужно - банить, чтобы не втягивались в опасное для верований обсуждение.

----------


## Fritz

Да я ж ничего против и не имею  :Smilie:  Кому опасное, а кому не очень.  :Smilie:

----------


## Andrew Russo

Мне один баптист заявил (из страдающих манией миссионерства : )

- "Так ведь кто был Будда - исторический персонаж, а Христос был изначально"

Моего ответа человек "не слышал" вообще. Пришлось скорее свернуть диспут.
Какие колесницы?, когда надо вершить проповедь.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Тихонравова вообще ниасилил. И что тут смешного, позвольте?

----------


## Жамьян

Некий Роберт Пирсинг написал книгу под названием "Дзен и искусство ухода за мотоциклом"...

----------


## Svarog

> Некий Роберт Пирсинг написал книгу под названием "Дзен и искусство ухода за мотоциклом"...


отличное название!
вы читали саму книгу?

----------


## Жамьян

Не стал тратить время..., по моему, это какой-то роман... . Кстати, в и-нет'е он выложен...

----------


## Вова Л.

> отличное название!
> вы читали саму книгу?


Я начал читать, но так и ниасилил. Хотя другое произведение этого Пирсинга - "Лила" - Пелевин хвалил. Но у меня руки все-равно не дошли.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Меня убила (и до сих пор убивает) фраза высказанная некой форумчанкой женского полу, последовательницы Оле Нидала,


Обязательно, конечно, нужно уточнять, что она последовательнца именно Оле Нидала...

----------


## Svarog

> Не стал тратить время..., по моему, это какой-то роман... . Кстати, в и-нет'е он выложен...



А вот например "Дзен и искусство фехтования" какого то там Судзуки или Кавасаки (короче как мотоцикл фамилия у него ага)...

тоже небось дрянь отвратительная  :Smilie:

----------


## Yuki

Ну модно сегодня, чтобы в названии было слово "Дзен", привлекательность книг повышается :Smilie: 
Кстати, после успеха "Доа Винни-Пуха", сразу же  издали "Дао Пятачка", а на днях видела "Карму Чебурашки" :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Шаман

... а ещё есть 
Бизнес в стиле дзен
Дзен для домохозяек
Дзен для предпринимателей
Дзен для чайников
и прочие "дзен для ..."

Пы.Сы. Карма Чебурашки - это круто.
Ещё бы где нарыть тантры Крокодила Г и Старухи Ш.

----------

Игорь Эдвардович (13.06.2009)

----------


## Fat

> Ещё бы где нарыть тантры Крокодила Г и Старухи Ш.


Это тайное учение  :Big Grin:  !

----------

Игорь Эдвардович (13.06.2009)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Это тайное учение  !


Только для прошедших нендро* уровня Чебурашки.
Передается из уст в ухо посредством ванг(а).  :Big Grin:  

А Дзен домохозяйки и ещё там дзены бизнессменов я видел в магазине, на полочке лежали.

//нендро - предварительные практики

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Пы.Сы. Карма Чебурашки - это круто.
> Ещё бы где нарыть тантры Крокодила Г и Старухи Ш.


 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Uran

Модер Топпер она была права. Именно так, скажи мне кто твой учитель и я скажу кто ты  :Smilie:

----------


## Влад

Сногсшибательную фразу выдал один мой знакомый. Когда он узнал, что я принял Прибежище, он посмотрел на меня недоверчиво и спросил:

*"Так ты чё теперь, кумыс должен пить?"*

Я не нашелся, что ответить.

----------

Алазов_Алексей (19.10.2014)

----------


## Топпер

2 Вова Л.

Из песни слов не выкинешь.

2 Uran

Ну, ну

----------


## Uran

да я спокоен, совершенно. как хотите, надеюсь на ваше благоразумие...

----------


## Yuki

> Сногсшибательную фразу выдал один мой знакомый. Когда он узнал, что я принял Прибежище, он посмотрел на меня недоверчиво и спросил:
> 
> *"Так ты чё теперь, кумыс должен пить?"*
> 
> Я не нашелся, что ответить.


Ага, когда я тоже только-только приняла Прибежище и меня распирало всем рассказать, что я буддистка, после этого собеседник восклицал: "так ты специалист в тантрическом сексе!"
Вариант второй: "А я тоже увлекаюсь эзотерикой"

Теперь стараюсь не распространяться об особенностях своего мировоззрения.

----------


## Legba

"Тантра Винни Пуха" - популярная телега конца 90х.
Помню даже мантры мирного и гневного Винни, но лунг дам только лично  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fritz

и только симпатичной девушке  :Big Grin:

----------


## Legba

> и только симпатичной девушке


Не, ну почему... Если все формальности (водка,хадак, три простирания) будут соблюдены - пожалуйста. Вот тайная форма Винни в союзе с Пятачком - это уже отдельный разговор... :Big Grin:

----------

Игорь Эдвардович (13.06.2009)

----------


## Uran

> Ага, когда я тоже только-только приняла Прибежище и меня распирало всем рассказать, что я буддистка, после этого собеседник восклицал: "так ты специалист в тантрическом сексе!"
> Вариант второй: "А я тоже увлекаюсь эзотерикой"
> 
> Теперь стараюсь не распространяться об особенностях своего мировоззрения.


Кстати когда я принял прибежище у Оле, получил лунги на медитации и на нендро, были офигительные благославления (о них рассказывать не буду чтобы не смущать), чувство было примерно такое же (хотя на самом деле намного естесвенно лучше)... Почему позвонил маме... Это здорово. Its cool!

----------


## Neroli

> Ага, когда я тоже только-только приняла Прибежище и меня распирало всем рассказать, что я буддистка, после этого собеседник восклицал: "так ты специалист в тантрическом сексе!"
> Вариант второй: "А я тоже увлекаюсь эзотерикой"
> 
> Теперь стараюсь не распространяться об особенностях своего мировоззрения.


Однажды одному знакомому (атеисту) сказала, что я буддистка (были причины), а он так заинтересовался, так заинтересовался, и спрашивает:
- А ты наверное мясо не ешь?
- Нет, почему же, я ем мясо.
- Ну и какая же ты буддистка?
(пауза)
- Да...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   действительно...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  никакая.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
На том и порешили.

----------


## Legba

> Однажды одному знакомому (атеисту) сказала, что я буддистка (были причины), а он так заинтересовался, так заинтересовался, и спрашивает:
> - А ты наверное мясо не ешь?
> - Нет, почему же, я ем мясо.
> - Ну и какая же ты буддистка?
> (пауза)
> - Да...   действительно...  никакая. 
> На том и порешили.


Все. Сейчас тред перенесут в "Диету и Питание"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Uran

Легба это на самом деле самая чудовищная фраза из темы о чудовищных высказываний о буддизме... Я думаю ты догадываешься о чем я...

----------

Inbongo (21.05.2009)

----------


## Legba

> Легба это на самом деле самая чудовищная фраза из темы о чудовищных высказываний о буддизме... Я думаю ты догадываешься о чем я...


Не догадываюсь. Равно как не припоминаю, когда мы перешли на "ты". :Confused:

----------


## Мошэ

> Ну модно сегодня, чтобы в названии было слово "Дзен", привлекательность книг повышается
> Кстати, после успеха "Доа Винни-Пуха", сразу же  издали "Дао Пятачка", а на днях видела "Карму Чебурашки"


*Дэ* Пятачка.

Самая чудовищная фраза... Да мало ли. Взять вот недавнюю статью в КП о поездке в Дхарамсалу - всю можно на такие фразы разобрать.
Вот из "Парламентской газеты" (http://www.pnp.ru/):
"буддистские монахи проводят свои дни в медитации, сидя в позе лотоса и пытаясь проникнуть в суть всего сущего."
"одна из колыбелей буддизма находится совсем рядом с нами, в Калмыкии."
"Ойраты приняли ламаизм в связи с завоеваниями Чингисхана,"
"фотография наместника Будды на земле его святейшества далай-ламы XIV Тэнзина Гьяцо."
"Лама Туптэн провел нас по кельям монахов, в которые можно зайти без разрешения и даже что-нибудь взять на память - это считается не кражей, а благословением хозяина кельи. "

"ПЕКИН. В тибетском монастыре Шурбу, расположенном в 70 км от города Лхасы, сторонники буддийской секты Карма-Бкавгид официально объявили о появлении "живого Будды". Им стал восьмилетний Апо Дгавдгав, в которого, по мнению патриархов церкви, вселился святой дух". (Газета "Невское время"- 1.07.1992). (У Загумённова на сайте нашёл. И поныне пишут СМИ о "восьми живых Буддах")

"Будда Шакьямуни - это первый будда, пропведовавший свой учение. А тысяча будд нашей кальпы жили до него, это пратьекабудды" - не самое ужасное, что я слышал, но чудовищно, что это сказал один буддолог, доктор философских наук, кстати. Вот так-то.

Ну, и самая чудовищная фраза ниже  :Wink:  :

----------


## Tiop

Топпер, а почему Вас так та фраза поразила?

А как же "не делайте ни малейшей вещи, которую мудрые могли бы осудить" ?

----------


## Шаман

"в него вселился Святой Дух" - это, действительно, страшно (в прямом и в переносном)

----------

Игорь Эдвардович (13.06.2009)

----------


## Айвар

Среди прочего, недавно на весеннем учении 2007 года, Далай Лама поцитировал одну тибетскую пословицу: Я буду получать посвящения, до тех пор пока моя голова не станет плоской ... - по-моему это самое ужасное тибетско-буддийское изречение  :Smilie: 

Если не верите слушайте здесь: http://media.phayul.com/?av_id=59

----------


## Юлия Селина

> Модер Топпер она была права. Именно так, скажи мне кто твой учитель и я скажу кто ты


 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   Только так я могу вам ответить

----------


## Мошэ

"У этого персонажа шесть рук, как у Будды" (слова одного телеведущего, из предисловия к кн. "Древний путь. Белые облака")
Студенческие перлы: "праджняпараметра", "практекабудда", "ступА бодхнахт", "а где сначала буддизм был: в Индии или в Тибете?", "на китайский язык сутры переводились с тибетского", "буддизм предписывает *подстригаться* налысо".

Есть, наконец, и просто грязные фразки:
"Ранние буддисты занимались проституцией"
"Буддизм способствует снижению грамотности"
"Человек, совершивший убийство, больше никогда, НИКОГДА не сможет переродиться человеком" (к.филос.н., кстати. Но, к счастью, не буддолог  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Борис

Главное, ПМСМ - чтобы сам буддисты не ляпали чудовищных фраз. А то, например, иные мнения читаешь - и замечаешь поразительное сходство с тезисами какого-нибудь дьякона-чью-фамилию-и-так-все-знают. Только у него это хотя бы с отрицательной оценкой проходит - а у некоторых радикально настроенных единоверцев - с положительной.  :Frown: 

Причем с "формальной" точки зрения в таких высказываниях может быть все "верно". 
Вот только Учение имеет много аспектов, и чрезмерное выпячивание некоторых, безо всякой оглядки на другие, приводит к дисбалансу.

----------


## Вега

> Сногсшибательную фразу выдал один мой знакомый. Когда он узнал, что я принял Прибежище, он посмотрел на меня недоверчиво и спросил:
> 
> *"Так ты чё теперь, кумыс должен пить?"*
> 
> Я не нашелся, что ответить.



Еще такой вариант бывает: "А-а-а это вы в простынях ходите, в барабаны стучите и хари кришна поете!"

----------


## sidhi

Учитель объясняет десятикласникам кто такие буддисты: -"...они ездят по всему миру и всё время ищут перерожденцев..."

----------


## Мошэ

некоторые "буддисты" уж чего-то только не скажут: "Для буддистов господь - это страдание".
"Омрачения неотделимы от человеческой природы, что делать. Так будем же уповать на будду, который в каждом из нас".

Один священник: "Нирвана означает в переводе "несвобода""
(бААльшой, видать, спец по санскриту).

----------


## Топпер

Просто целиком репортаж: http://news.ntv.ru/11628/

*Индийские буддисты прошли обряд очищения*

В субботу у буддистов Индии прошел крупнейший ежегодный праздник.

Как передает телекомпания НТВ, обряд очищения, или как он иначе называется — ритуал Калачакры, прошел в городе Бодх-Гайя.

Сотни тысяч туристов и монахов со всего мира приехали туда, чтобы увидеть, как духовный лидер буддистов Далай-лама приводит в движение колесо времени.

Колесо не остановится на протяжении следующих десяти дней, пока будет длиться торжественная церемония. Она повторяется ежегодно на протяжении уже двух с половиной тысяч лет, со времен, когда, по преданию, Будда достиг просветления.

----------


## Топпер

Ещё один перл: http://news.ntv.ru/11202/

Последователи буддистской секты Махаяна провели свой ежегодный съезд в Индии. В город Гайя на востоке страны съехались около 20  тысяч человек, сообщает телекомпания НТВ.

----------


## Евгения Горенко

"В отличие от христианства буддизм не смог дать ответов на идейно-эмоциональные запросы средневековья, которое требовало в числе прочего больше духовности и больше пищи для воображения"

История древнего мира. Т.3. (под ред. Дяконова)

----------

Бел (16.04.2010)

----------


## Kamla

> "Тень Нирваны надвинулась на Россию" (с) Диакон всея Руси
> "


spasibo za "ten nirvani"... :Big Grin:  
da i voobshhe pro Diakona!

----------


## Nickolaus

Кстати, книга "Дзен и искусство ухода за мотоциклом" очень и очень неглупая... как и ее продолжение "Лейла. Исследование морали"... я бы рекомендовал...

А самая забавная (и распространенная фраза) про буддизм:
"Буддистам все пофигу"... Сам ее неоднократно слышал)

----------


## Мария Иванова

я тоже имела счастье поговорить с Тихонравовым.. вот он как раз для меня антииллюстрация на тему "буддизм-это математика". Сама эту фразу придумала, но мне почему-то она совсем жестко не импонирует

он очень и очень неглупый чувак, СЛИШКОМ неглупый для того, чтобы перестать ваять мыслительные конструкции и начать практику

ну мне так кажется

----------


## Fritz

> Я, кстати, занимался будд. практикой и продолжаю и ощущаю ее результаты и оч. благодарен будд. традиции.
> Однако.
> Когда я в свое время сравнивал буддизм с психотерапией некот. буддисты обижались, причем сильно. Хотя, по сути-то, кроме психотерапии буддизму предъявить нечего.


(с)

----------


## Юлия Селина

А можно объяснить для непосвященных кто такой гражданин Тихонравов?

----------


## Alex

А что? Психотерапия по-гречески - "исцеление души"...

----------


## Денис

> А можно объяснить для непосвященных кто такой гражданин Тихонравов?


"Тихонравов Юрий Владимирович, кандидат философских наук, руководитель Центра религиеведческой и правовой экспертизы, автор десяти книг (в том числе: «Религии мира» (1996), «Философия права» (1997), «Философия. Учебное пособие для вузов» (1999) и др.)."
Вот его несколько литературных опусов:
http://www.skeptik.net/ism/new_skep.htm
http://ariom.ru/litera/2001-html/tihonravov-01.htm
http://magazines.russ.ru/oz/2003/5/2003_5_66-pr.html

----------


## Skyku

> Тихонравов ... Вот его несколько литературных опусов:


Хорошие ссылки  :Smilie: 
Видел я уже попытки буддийствующей "детворы" с ним спорить.
Не знал правда тогда регалий, теперь понятней.

----------


## Tiop

Skyku, а Вы считаете у Ю. Тихонравова есть какие-то основательные аргументы, что-нибудь, что затрагивает настоящие проблемы, касающиеся изучения и практики буддизма? Если да, приведите, пожалуйста, какие-нибудь.

----------


## Skyku

> некот. буддисты обижались, причем сильно.


Это вполне настоящая проблема для буддиста  :Big Grin: 

И стоящая его практики. Показатель ее результативности  :Wink: 

А вот чудовищных фраз о буддизме у него мне не встречалось.

Если же чудовищной выглядит - "Хотя, по сути-то, кроме психотерапии буддизму предъявить нечего." то вообще-то это обычная фраза атеиста, не разделяющего и философии упоминаемой религии. 

А то что обижаются многие на такое - сущая правда.

----------


## До

> Если же чудовищной выглядит - "Хотя, по сути-то, кроме психотерапии буддизму предъявить нечего." то вообще-то это обычная фраза атеиста, не разделяющего и философии упоминаемой религии.


Даже не углюбляясь в философские тонкости, к примеру, можно сказать, что буддизм может предъявить логику (_праману_), это ли не знать религиоведу?

----------


## Skyku

> Даже не углюбляясь в философские тонкости, к примеру, можно сказать, что буддизм может предъявить логику


Ну я уже видел предъявление логики в теме с Pavel  :Wink: 




> это ли не знать религиоведу?


как раз Тихонравов и есть знающий религиовед. Потому что:
1. "Равнодушен" к притязаниям рассматриваемой религии.
2. Умеет не только пересказать постулаты, методы религии, но и указать тонкие, спорные моменты.

Если таковых в буддизме нет, то откуда количество школ в буддизме?
И почему даже Будда не всех убедил?

Да и не считаю я буддийскую логику изобретением буддизма.
Доработанную, развитую под задачи буддизма - да.

Но основа - общеиндийская  :Smilie:

----------


## Tiop

> 1. "Равнодушен" к притязаниям рассматриваемой религии.


 А можно, например, так:  "выносит необоснованные научно, оценочные и предвзятые суждения относительно целых мировых духовных традиций". 




> 2. Умеет не только пересказать постулаты, методы религии, но и указать тонкие, спорные моменты.


Приведите, пожалуйста, пример такого указания.




> Если таковых в буддизме нет, то откуда количество школ в буддизме?


А откуда на Ваш взгляд? Спорными для кого и с какой т.з. они являются? И как из этого следуют замечательные суждения вроде "не могут ничего предъявить"?




> Но основа - общеиндийская


Больше того - общечеловеческая, тем не менее специалисты по "интуитивистской" логике совсем не обязательно являются специалистами по всем аспектам "рационалистической", и наоборот. Тем более ни тот, ни другой не являются знатоками систем средневековых логиков-буддистов.

----------


## Skyku

> А можно, например, так: "выносит необоснованные научно, оценочные и предвзятые суждения относительно целых мировых духовных традиций".


Конечно можно  :Smilie: 

Любого атеиста, или иноверца можно в этом обвинить.

О христианстве на этом форуме много показательных примеров  :Wink: 




> Приведите, пожалуйста, пример такого указания.


Вы можете найти в его ЖЖ.

Лучше Вы приведите примеры чудовищных фраз о буддизме от Тихонравова  :Smilie: 




> Спорными для кого и с какой т.з. они являются? И как из этого следуют замечательные суждения вроде "не могут ничего предъявить"?


Второй вопрос вытекает из ответов на первый.




> А откуда на Ваш взгляд?


Ввиду отсутствия абсолюта.




> Больше того - общечеловеческая


Так говорят адепты любой религии  :Smilie: 




> тем не менее специалисты по "интуитивистской" логике совсем не обязательно являются специалистами по всем аспектам "рационалистической", и наоборот.


Разумеется  :Smilie:  Религоеведение и основные философские школы европы стоят на какой логике?




> Тем более ни тот, ни другой не являются знатоками систем средневековых логиков-буддистов.


то есть у средневековых логиков-буддистов была логика, которая отличается от логики нынешних логиков-буддистов?
Еще от каких логик отличается логика средневековых логиков-буддистов?

И второй вопрос, а кто может знать такую особенную средневековую логику буддистов?

----------


## Skyku

да, и с каких пор буддизм стал научно обоснованным, что в чьем-то глазу увиделось научно необоснованное мнение о буддизме?

----------


## До

> Ну я уже видел предъявление логики в теме с Pavel


 А что там произошло? Поясните, плс.




> как раз Тихонравов и есть знающий религиовед. Потому что:


 Потому что не знает или замалчивает, что буддизму есть предъявить, например, логику?




> Да и не считаю я буддийскую логику изобретением буддизма. Доработанную, развитую под задачи буддизма - да. Но основа - общеиндийская


 Самому смешно?

----------


## Tiop

> Любого атеиста, или иноверца можно в этом обвинить.


Всё-таки определение "научный" несёт несколько важных следствий, например, это значит, что нечто принимается _научным сообществом_ как достойное внимания и основательное, что нечто основывается на общезначимых фактах (ускорение тела выброшенного в окно будет везде на нашей планете одинаковым и т.д.). Т.о. основательное научное суждение основывается на скрупулёзном изучении фактов и прошлых подходов к изучению проблемы.

И "обвинение" ученого другим будет основываться на незаконном переходе в формуле или некорректной трактовке понятия и т.д. 




> Вы можете найти в его ЖЖ.


Не могу найти, потому мне интересно, какие проблемы поставленные Ю. Тихонравовым Вам кажутся адекватными. Я смотрю в его ЖЖ и вижу "пасхальные медитации" и "филохристии", думаю, что сложно при "христоцентричности"  ставить адекватные научные (т.е. в т.ч. и непредвзятые) вопросы (хотя это в целом возможно).



> Лучше Вы приведите примеры чудовищных фраз о буддизме от Тихонравова


Чудовищна ли безграмотность?  :Smilie: 

Вот это забавное: "Буддизм - не в состоянии поменять человека. Вообще. Потому и бессильное учение".   :Smilie: 




> Второй вопрос вытекает из ответов на первый.


А какой всё-таки первый? И как следует "не может предъявить"? 




> Так говорят адепты любой религии


Т.е. Вы считаете, что наши предки не мыслили логически?




> Разумеется  Религоеведение и основные философские школы европы стоят на какой логике?


А какое религиоведение? Японское, китайское, корейское, индийское, африканское?  :Smilie:  А что считать основными философскими школами? Платон и Аристотель это разные "типы рациональности", великие европейские мыслители обращались и к тому, и к другому, а также и к скептику Пиррону.

Отличается от синхронной ей логики вайшешики, ньяи, мимансы, веданты - разные типы силлогизмов, разные источники познания и предметы познания.

А Вам знакомы современные системы буддийской логики? Кто их основатели и последователи?




> И второй вопрос, а кто может знать такую особенную средневековую логику буддистов?


Думаю, тот, кто её изучает. Речь, наверное, должна идти не только о средневековой, но и об античной буддистской философии.




> да, и с каких пор буддизм стал научно обоснованным, что в чьем-то глазу увиделось научно необоснованное мнение о буддизме


А когда он не был таковым?  :Smilie:

----------


## Aufschnaiter

> Доброго времени суток всем!
> Я создала эту тему, чтобы узнать какие самые чудовищные фразы вы слышали или читали о буддизме и, возможно, над этим посмеяться.
> Я, например, как-то зашла в книжный магазин и в отделе "Религия" нашла книжку "Буддизм для идиотов". На обратной стороне ее было написано крупными буквами: "Просветление никогда не было проще!"
> 
> PS Тема создана не для того, чтобы вызывать негативные эмоции, совсем наоборот!


ИМХО, тема как раз и вызывает негативные эмоции. Непомерно раздувается Я буддиста - вот какой я умный, все знаю, а над неучами которые путаются в буддийских терминах высокомерненько и гадливо так посмеюсь. Ничего хорошего в таком подходе не вижу. Если человек хочет узнать, но путается - помоги ему, а если не хочет, не лезь к нему и не высмеивай. Значит для него эта область не важна. А чтобы сильно умным себя не позициировать - представьте простую ситуацию- вы находитесь на конгрессе, например, эндокринологов и высказываете там свои делетантские суждения об этой области. Каково вам там будет?
PS Некоторые товарищи тут тоже перлы выдают. Цитирую: "Ребята чего тут обсуждать?
Если буддзим одна из государственных религии России,пусть традиционная будийская сангха россии подаст в суд на Кураева". Давайте теперь будем смеяться над юридической неграмотностью авторов, не знающих, что РФ - согласно Конституции - светское государство и никакая из религий не закреплена в ней в качестве государственной! Не надо этого. В мире есть столько областей знаний, в которой каждый из нас будет выглядить идиотом (каким бы докой он не был в своей области). Не надо раздувать свое Я.

----------


## Топпер

Зря вы так, Ауфшнайтер.

По сути, ведь, ваше сообщение тоже выглядит примерно так же: сидят глупые буддисты, которые не понимают ничего толком и смеются над кем-то. и тут прихожу я, и объясняю им всё. Как надо и как не надо смеятся.

Согласитесь, что всегда есть темы, над которыми можно поулыбаться. На том же съезде эндокринологов все бы дружно поржали над дилетантским, более того, претендующим, в глазах самого докладчика, на большую научность, докладом. И были бы, в сущности, правы.

Вывод: не стоит говорить о том, чего не знаешь. 
Это касается в равной степени эндокринологии и Дхаммы. И в том, и в другом случае, ляпы будут вызывать улыбку.
Что, собственно говоря, и происходит в этой теме.

----------


## Ersh

> PS Некоторые товарищи тут тоже перлы выдают. Цитирую: "Ребята чего тут обсуждать?
> Если буддзим одна из государственных религии России,пусть традиционная будийская сангха россии подаст в суд на Кураева". Давайте теперь будем смеяться над юридической неграмотностью авторов, не знающих, что РФ - согласно Конституции - светское государство и никакая из религий не закреплена в ней в качестве государственной!


БТСР - это общественная организация, претендующая на то, чтобы выражать интересы буддистов России.   Наверное, вопросы защиты буддистов от прямой клеветы - тоже в ее юрисдикции. Или тогда она никого не представляет, кроме себя самой, и что полезного для буддизма в России может сделать?

----------


## warpig

> Вот это забавное: "Буддизм - не в состоянии поменять человека. Вообще. Потому и бессильное учение".


Точно.
Начиная с этого "вообще", можно уже не воспринимать всеръез скепсис и оставить только пафос. Хорошо, что люди, бывает, говорят то, что думают на самом деле  :Smilie: 



> Скептицизм – это единственная идеология, которая не отрицает правоты других идеологий. Никакое другое учение не является столь же терпимым к другим идеям, как скептицизм. Сомнение как сущность скептицизма означает, что нельзя однозначно соглашаться с каким-либо суждением, но при этом нельзя и однозначно его отвергать.

----------


## Skyku

> А что там произошло? Поясните, плс.
> 
> ...
> 
> Потому что не знает или замалчивает, что буддизму есть предъявить, например, логику?


То и произошло. Что буддийская логика возникла для одних задач. Как и любая логика.
В отрыве от 4-ех Благородных - малополезная вещь. 

Разумеется, так как форум буддийский то апологетика должна быть буддийской, а не противников и скептиков.
Но болезнь хвастовства *своей* религией свойственна и буддистам тоже.




> Вот это забавное: "Буддизм - не в состоянии поменять человека. Вообще. Потому и бессильное учение"


Так ведь это правда  :Big Grin: 

Это Бог всесилен, а буддизм как лекарство, в случае стояния на полочке - совершенно бессилен.




> А какое религиоведение? Японское, китайское, корейское, индийское, африканское?


А оно есть - японское, китайское, ...?

Кроме европейского - разве существует?




> Не могу найти, потому мне интересно, какие проблемы поставленные Ю. Тихонравовым Вам кажутся адекватными.


Вы не поняли  :Smilie: 

До тихонравовых мне дела мало.
Но нелепо что те, кто стремится быть адекватным ("видеть так как есть") гораздо более неадкеватны чем тихонравовы.

И в дискуссиях это просматривается. Когда даже понять не могут о чем собеседник им говорит, а стовно закодированные пытаются сказать ему свое.
Не вижу разница между свидетелями иеговами и такими буддистами.




> сложно при "христоцентричности"


Вообще-то говоря европейская цивилизация и мыслительная традиция немало обязаны теизму. Вы этого не знали?




> Т.е. Вы считаете, что наши предки не мыслили логически?


О средневековости упомянули Вы.

А не только наши предки, а и современники пользуются разными видами логики.




> Речь, наверное, должна идти не только о средневековой, но и об античной буддистской философии.


Именно  :Smilie:  Вот лекции Пятигорского меня и укрепили в том, что подавляющее большинство буддистов имеют наисмутнейшие представления о буддийской философии, однако гонористо спорят с религиоведами.
Подчеркиваю - даже не понимая что те говорят.




> Потому что не знает или замалчивает, что буддизму есть предъявить, например, логику?


Укажите где она используется в главенствующей ныне цивилизации.
Где она может быть использована?
Для каких задач?




> вопросы защиты буддистов от прямой клеветы


Вот тут - согласен.

Но не чье-то мнение-рассуждение, которое завершается фразой - "буддизму нечего предъявить кроме психотехник"




> Чудовищна ли безграмотность?


Буддистов - да, чудовщина. Как и взращеваемые ими неблагие качества ума.

(
...
... Яшомитра разъясняет, что фактором, замутняющим сознание, выступают такие аффекты, как страстное влечение или отвращение (САКВ, с. 280).
...

Анализ собственно аффективных предрасположенностей завершается изложением последовательности возникновения "10 анушая" в индивидуальном функционировании сознания. Исходным в этом процессе выступает неведение, поскольку именно оно и провоцирует заблуждение относительно Благородных истин, далее следуют сомнение; принятие базового ложного воззрения ("страдания не существует" и т.п.); вера в реальность "личности"" приверженность какой-либо из крайних точек зрения ("личность" уничтожается после смерти тела/"личность" вечна); привязанность к ложной вотивно-ритуальной практике (которая соответствует экстремальной позиции, избранной ранее); привязанность к еретическому догматизму (абсолютизация своей вотивно-ритуальной практики как высшего способа очищения); гордыня как результат догматической косности, обусловливающая собой враждебность (отвращение) ко всем прочим.

...

Корни благого – алобха (не-влечение), адвеша (не-враждебность), амоха (не-упорство-в-аффективных заблуждениях, т.е. неневежество).
) (Т.В. Ермакова, Е.П. Островская, В.И. Рудой КЛАССИЧЕСКАЯ БУДДИЙСКАЯ ФИЛОСОФИЯ)

А так - нормальна. Потому что следствие неведения.

----------


## До

> А что там произошло? Поясните, плс. ... Потому что не знает или замалчивает, что буддизму есть предъявить, например, логику?
> 			
> 		
> 
> То и произошло.


 Так что же?



> Что буддийская логика возникла для одних задач. Как и любая логика.


 Общие слова. Skyku тоже родился для одних задач, а не родился для других. И говорит в треде для одних задач и не говорит для других.



> В отрыве от 4-ех Благородных - малополезная вещь.


 С чего вы взяли? Логика она и в африке логика. Средство верного познания.



> Разумеется, так как форум буддийский то апологетика должна быть буддийской, а не противников и скептиков. Но болезнь хвастовства *своей* религией свойственна и буддистам тоже.


 Ну и что?

----------


## Tiop

> Так ведь это правда
> 
> Это Бог всесилен, а буддизм как лекарство, в случае стояния на полочке - совершенно бессилен.


Но здесь автор говорит, что и в случае активного использования совершенно бессилен. И здесь про Бога ничего не сказано, но, видимо, подразумевается  :Smilie: 




> А оно есть - японское, китайское, ...?
> 
> Кроме европейского - разве существует?


А Вы считаете нет? Т.е. нигде вне Европы не было "сциентизированного" подхода к религии?  И почему надо считать, что, например, современное японское "religion studies" является европейским?




> О средневековости упомянули Вы.
> 
> А не только наши предки, а и современники пользуются разными видами логики.


Уже в палеолите люди умели считать, счет, арифметика - логическая система, строящаяся на базовых логических принципах. Даже и счёт приводить не нужно, определёнными базовыми принципами руководствуются (и руководствовались) все люди.

Да и не только логику надо здесь называть...




> Вообще-то говоря европейская цивилизация и мыслительная традиция немало обязаны теизму. Вы этого не знали?


Не знаю уж, насколько интеллектуальная европейская традиция обязана теизму... Как только философы Возрождения и Просвещения не клеймили схоластику...  :Smilie:  В целом, думаю, не меньше она обязана атеизму, а ещё были неевропейские влияния (на античную греческую философию, например).

Насчёт споров с религиоведами... Не очень понятно, почему для буддиста авторитетом должен быть религиовед, здесь хотя бы то, что далеко не каждый буддист считает буддизм религией, и исследователи буддизма об этом до сих пор совсем не договорились. Проблемы философской и культурной компаративистики сплошь дискуссионные и очень сложные, в журналах не утихают споры по всем вопросам, начиная с методологических оснований.




> До тихонравовых мне дела мало.
> Но нелепо что те, кто стремится быть адекватным ("видеть так как есть") гораздо более неадкеватны чем тихонравовы.


Так если нет у него никаких правильных замечаний о "проблемах в буддизме" и его "бессильности", а большинство высказываний - следствие незнания буддизма, то может и правильно пытаются "как закодированные сказать своё"?

Ведь "буддийская философия" это не система утверждений, а ещё и определённая практика, разве нет? Тогда объяснение этого тому, кто это не понимает - базовое условие диалога.  А у буддиста, потому что он буддист, в этой "философии", видимо, есть какие-то познания. "Непонимание" там взаимное, думается.

----------


## Aufschnaiter

"Тень Нирваны надвинулась на Россию" (с) Диакон всея Руси
////// А вот это мне реально понравилось. Автор фразы с чувством юмора : )

----------


## Skyku

> С чего вы взяли? Логика она и в африке логика. Средство верного познания.


Я не отношусь к верующим в абсолют.
Логик много. И потому сами буддисты и подчеркивают - буддийская логика.

А богословие оно и в Африке богословие. Это да.
Так и буддийская логика и в Африке должна буддийской, иначе будет иной логикой.




> Ну и что?


Да так, ничего как всегда  :Big Grin: 




> Т.е. нигде вне Европы не было "сциентизированного" подхода к религии? И почему надо считать, что, например, современное японское "religion studies" является европейским?


Я могу ошибаться, но мне неизвестны религиоведения кроме европейских.
И вестернизированная Япония вообще замечательный пример.




> Уже в палеолите люди умели считать, счет, арифметика - логическая система, строящаяся на базовых логических принципах.


Как потом оказалось натуральными числами арфиметика не ограничивается. 
Как и геометрия - эвклидовой.




> Даже и счёт приводить не нужно, определёнными базовыми принципами руководствуются


Например - эгоизмом  :Smilie: 
Или эгоизм не является общечеловеческим принципом и есть страны, народы, времена где не знали что такое эгоизм и им не руководствовались?




> Не знаю уж, насколько интеллектуальная европейская традиция обязана теизму... Как только философы Возрождения и Просвещения не клеймили схоластику...


Дети отцов своих тоже клеймят.
А обязана весьма серьезно. Как и "европейские" буддисты все так же ищут единый абсолют. Потому как научены умы верой христианской.
Отсюда и берется - "логика она и в Африке логика".

По моему мнению европейские мыслители только век, полтора тому стали по настоящему низвергать "Бога". 
В той же арифметике натуральных числе Гёдель показал изъян, и весьма убедительно предположил что изъян этот неизбывен у любой аксиоматической системы.

Если же некоторые буддисты желают одного Бога сменить другим, то их право и неведение.




> В целом, думаю, не меньше она обязана атеизму, а ещё были неевропейские влияния (на античную греческую философию, например).


Атеизм без теизма невозможен. Он следствие теизма.

Неевропейские влияния, да, были.
Учитывая что во времена Эллады и  Европы то фактически не было  :Big Grin: 




> Не очень понятно, почему для буддиста авторитетом должен быть религиовед, здесь хотя бы то, что далеко не каждый буддист считает буддизм религией


Так и не должен.
А что не каждый христианин считает христианство религией - я тоже наслышан.




> а большинство высказываний - следствие незнания буддизма


Только вот мое мнение, такие буддисты не знают буддизм и такие христиане не знают христианство  :Smilie: 
Хотя как та глубоководная рыба, не знающая что такое воздух и поверхность океана может плавать намного лучше остальных рыб.
Дышет правда такая рыба все тем же кислородом. Но это неведение ей не мешает в плавании. 
Думается так и буддисту, и христианину не обязательно знать.

Но если решил понять логику религиоведа, или еще кого, чтобы опровергнуть - то узнай вначале, а не смеши рассуждениями - коли я плаваю хорошо, то и летать буду так же прекрасно.
Потому что часто - сам вид опровержения зависит от философской системы.
"Дубинкой привидение не убить"




> Ведь "буддийская философия" это не система утверждений, а ещё и определённая практика, разве нет?


Это и делает буддизм - религией.




> А у буддиста, потому что он буддист, в этой "философии", видимо, есть какие-то познания.


Я согласен вот с чем - изучать буддизм это изучать себя.

Поэтому когда буддист не зная себя, не изучив свойств своего ума берется их абсолютизировать, в противовес другим абсолютам - нарушает один из главных методов буддизма.

Причем - отличительных методов.

И самое важное - такие буддисты и есть подтверждение - "буддизм никого не может изменить"
Вот почему я согласен с этой фразой - вижу массу буддистов, которые ничем не отличаются от небуддистов, а просто форма другая.
(разумеется не все).

----------


## Топпер

Свежий пост со старого курайника:



> Если самоубийство является нарушением Закона, то, как объяснить платные услуги по сопровождению душ умерших? Буддистских монахов стало не хватать, цены на платных самоубийц очень выросли, особенно после цунами. В Юго-Восточной Азии раньше 1/3 населения была монахами, а теперь? Поголовье резко сократилось. Ни когда не думал что можно совершать ритуальные самоубийства в таких масштабах. Скоро там вообще монахов не останется. Не зря власти Буддистских проповедников из Азии не пускают в страну. Вы ещё не надумали себя порешить? Или в Таиланде не разу не были? Там только об этом и говорят. Где денег добыть, что бы себе на похороны Буддистского монаха заказать

----------


## Tiop

> Я могу ошибаться, но мне неизвестны религиоведения кроме европейских.


А что Вы называете религиоведением? Я знаю много разных школ и подходов к религии в европейских странах, причем с разными и несовместимыми основаниями\методами.




> И вестернизированная Япония вообще замечательный пример.


Пример чего, и почему Япония "вестернизированная"? Следуя Вашей логике  :Smilie:  японцы это европейцы, правильно? (Т.е. ,видимо, они от них не отличаются, мыслят одинаково и т.д.)

А Европа и Америка "истернизированные"? Куда ни пойдёшь - древняя китайская мудрость, древняя китайская медицина, 
китайские ресторанчики, а ещё и йога.  :Big Grin: 

В зависимости от определения религиоведения можно посмотреть, существовали ли невропейские опыты критики и осмысления религии.




> Как потом оказалось натуральными числами арфиметика не ограничивается.
> Как и геометрия - эвклидовой.


А как это доказывает, что логика не имеет общечеловеческого основания?

Не ограничивается, так числа в логике и не существенны. Вот базовые принципы и законы операций с элементами - существенны.

С геометрией интересный вопрос, особенно то, что неэвлидова - тоже "геометрия".




> Например - эгоизмом
> Или эгоизм не является общечеловеческим принципом и есть страны, народы, времена где не знали что такое эгоизм и им не руководствовались?


А альтруизм?  :Smilie:  Речь вообще не об эгоизме была...




> По моему мнению европейские мыслители только век, полтора тому стали по настоящему низвергать "Бога".
> В той же арифметике натуральных числе Гёдель показал изъян, и весьма убедительно предположил что изъян этот неизбывен у любой аксиоматической системы.


Античные, в т.ч. римские атеисты не согласились бы. (Не с Гёделем)




> *Атеизм без теизма невозможен*. Он следствие теизма.


Т.е. Вы, в целом,  за сотворение мира Богом?  :Smilie: 

Почему следствие? Обратное тоже верно тогда  :Smilie: 

Как думаете, были среди древних иудеев атеисты?




> А что не каждый христианин считает христианство религией - я тоже наслышан.


Это интересно, а кто так говорит, и чем они считают христианство? 

Обычно христианская апологетика настроена так, что христианство (ещё иногда ислам и иудаизм) - религия, а вот буддизм... не очень  :Smilie: 




> Это и делает буддизм - религией.


А капитализм и демократия - тоже религия? Тоже нужно изменять себя... 




> Поэтому когда буддист не зная себя, не изучив свойств своего ума берется их абсолютизировать, в противовес другим абсолютам - нарушает один из главных методов буддизма.


Skyku, а как Вы изучили свойства чужих? А если религиовед не знает о чём говорит и абсолютизирует своё незнание? 




> Только вот мое мнение, такие буддисты не знают буддизм и такие христиане не знают христианство


Какие - такие? Опровергать ложные утверждения об Учении - правило, которое есть в текстах, естественно, без злобы и агрессии. А понять другого, проникнуть в его сложную философскую систему не всегда возможно (нужно?), даже при больших усилиях. 




> (разумеется не все)


Некоторые скептики-религиоведы говорят, что все  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Tiop

Топпер, очень развитое "воображение" у человека.

----------


## Топпер

Не то слово.  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> Я не отношусь к верующим в абсолют. Логик много. И потому сами буддисты и подчеркивают - буддийская логика. А богословие оно и в Африке богословие. Это да. Так и буддийская логика и в Африке должна буддийской, иначе будет иной логикой.


 Тоесть, с вашей точки зрения, то, что для буддиста логично для остальных нет? - Это не логика тогда получается, а фигня на палочке. Логика как дисциплина разрабатывает средства верного познания, проверки истинности. Буддисты разрабатывали дисциплину логики (не только психологию) и на определённом этапе даже являлись признанными лидерами в Индии по дисциплине, такими, что остальные школы заимствовали их разработки. Этого ли не знать грамотному религиоведу?




> Да так, ничего как всегда


 Зачем тогда пишете?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Тоесть, с вашей точки зрения, то, что для буддиста логично для остальных нет? - Это не логика тогда получается, а фигня на палочке.


В самом буддизме была не одна логика и не одна философская школа...

----------


## До

> В самом буддизме была не одна логика


 Да, считается, что Нагарждуна то-же разрабатывал логику. (А не только психологию.) Этого ли не знать тонко подмечающему религиоведу?



> и не одна философская школа...

----------


## ullu

"Если б это были только физупражнения и вопроса такого не было. Ведь там не только упражнения но мысли нацелены на "самосовершенствование". Как вы думаете с чьей помощью? С помощью некой "жизненной силы" под названием "прана". О действии которой необходимо думать во время выполнения простых физических упражнений.
Так что человек должен сделать выбор к кому обращаться к Богу или к некой "пране"."
 :Smilie:

----------


## Мошэ

Ещё вот такое вспомнил: 
"В буддизме считаются разрешёнными связи с матерью и сёстрами, т.к. при этом не происходит оплодтоворения" (из Настольной книги атеиста, 
советского времени, естественно).

"В Бурятии реализуется установка на воспитание голубоглазых лам из числа прибалтийских и русских юношей при Иволгинском и Верхнеберезовском дацанах, где хувараки (учащиеся) вычитывают по сто тысяч мантр, в том числе Сергию Радонежскому, Серафиму Саровскому, Архангелу Михаилу, Пресвятой Богородице (вошедшей в пантеон в качестве «зеленой тары» — защитницы веры...)". (Игорь Ашотович Арзуманов и Олег Бычков. "ТИБЕТСКАЯ ТЕОКРАТИЯ: Интересы в России")
http://dlit.irnet.ru/siberia/2002/2/2002208.htm

И откуда такое берут?!

----------


## Топпер

Приз по чудовищности я бы отдал Мошэ  :Smilie: 

Статья по ссылке просто чудовищна! Я, как ценитель, получил истинное удовольствие от её прочтения.

----------


## Fritz

Так ведь Игорь Ашотович Арзуманов - православный священник чеченского происхождения работающий   в Бурятии. Узнал из гугля. Олег Бычков - историк и этнограф из Читы. Я так понял, тоже из гугля,  он умер в 99-м году...

----------


## Dondhup

> Ещё вот такое вспомнил: 
> "В буддизме считаются разрешёнными связи с матерью и сёстрами, т.к. при этом не происходит оплодтоворения" (из Настольной книги атеиста, 
> советского времени, естественно).
> 
> "В Бурятии реализуется установка на воспитание голубоглазых лам из числа прибалтийских и русских юношей при Иволгинском и Верхнеберезовском дацанах, где хувараки (учащиеся) вычитывают по сто тысяч мантр, в том числе Сергию Радонежскому, Серафиму Саровскому, Архангелу Михаилу, Пресвятой Богородице (вошедшей в пантеон в качестве «зеленой тары» — защитницы веры...)". (Игорь Ашотович Арзуманов и Олег Бычков. "ТИБЕТСКАЯ ТЕОКРАТИЯ: Интересы в России")
> http://dlit.irnet.ru/siberia/2002/2/2002208.htm
> 
> И откуда такое берут?!


Из нижних миров  :Frown: 

А статья просто шедевр, я почитал немного.

Алханай святыня,  его все бурятсике буддисты почитают.
На вершине Алханая  Его Святейшество Далай Лама проводил службу.

----------


## Мошэ

> Приз по чудовищности я бы отдал Мошэ


Приз надо отдать не мне, а И.А.Арзуманову.




> Так ведь Игорь Ашотович Арзуманов - православный священник чеченского происхождения работающий в Бурятии. Узнал из гугля.


Вы, видимо, имеете в виду эти статьи:
http://www.infpol.ru/23082000/razvrat.html
http://pressa.irk.ru/number1/2004/38/005001.html
Судя по отчеству и фамилии, он не чеченец, а армянин. 
А в том, что его объявили чеченцем, есть какой-то нехороший душок:
"Я не даю гарантии, что он это делал без умысла, в то время, когда Россия ведет боевые действия с отдельными представителями этой народности. Скорее всего, делал все с умыслом, потому что в храме такие вещи творить нельзя". (Юрий Касьянов, атаман Союза казаков Бурятии - Арзуманова обвиняли в изнасиловании мальчика)

И почему человек, сам оказавшийся жертвой клеветы (или не клеветы?  :Mad:  ), сам начинает клеветать?..

----------


## Маша_ла

Самые чудовищные фразы о Буддизме, я, как ни странно, читаю тут, на Буддийском форуме, в постах Камлы.. Такого кардинального неуважения и пренебрежения к Будде и к его Учению, я еще нигде не встречала. Даже цитировать всю эту ересь не буду. Достаточно почитать ее темы.

----------


## Nickolaus

Мошэ, спасибо за ссылку... вычитал там замечательное словосочетание



> интеллигентский труд


Никто не подскажет, что это такое?

----------


## Dondhup

> Мошэ, спасибо за ссылку... вычитал там замечательное словосочетание
> 
> Никто не подскажет, что это такое?


Это точно не буддийский термин, поэтому можно здесь не обсуждать  :Smilie:

----------


## Мошэ

"Будды появляются в пространстве нашей биопланеты из космоса (арупа-лока). Сначала будда видит множество отличающихся по цвету и интенсивности силовых полей разумной жизни (рупа-лока), и, пройдя сквозь них, входит в конкретное силовое поле (кама-лока) <...>" Корнев В. И., Так говорят татхагаты // "Буддийский мир" (Альманах), М., 1994.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Кто о чём, а я о своём, о девичьем...
http://www.lita.ru/love/sex/article280.html
_Наверное, нет более эротической религии, чем буддизм. Верхом же совершенства по праву считается тантрический секс._

http://www.wop.ru/templete/tantra.php
_Хинаяна, или «малая колесница» буддизма, требовала одиночества, самоотречения и умерщвления личности. Махаяна, «большая колесница», была менее изнурительным, более утешительным путем; человек на этом пути поддерживался благосклонными Бодхисаттвами. Самой быстрой из «колесниц» была промежуточная – ваджраяна, или «громовая колесница», которая стремилась магическим путем разрушить стену, отделявшую человека от нирваны._
(...)
_Существовали резкие различия между тантрическими школами и в индуизме и в буддизме. Однако всех тантристов объединяло стремление достичь небытия, которое они рассматривали как предельную и подлинную реальность, в то время как чувственно ощутимый мир, в котором они жили, был для них не более чем иллюзией. Требовалось так сместить точку зрения, чтобы человеческая душа, этот призрачный мираж, могла соединиться и слиться с подлинной субстанцией Мировой Души._
(...)
_Не все мантры были средством принуждения. Величайшая и наиболее используемая из них ( цель ее имеет много общего с коленопреклонением для христианина ) звучала так: « Om mani padme hum»; резонанс этой мантры создавал в пространстве тончайшую вибрацию. Она имела (и имеет) много смысловых слоев, но обычно ее переводят как «драгоценный камень в лотосе», что является метафорой сексуального акта.

Сексуальная символика не ограничивалась только мантрами, В Индии (но не в Тибете!) тантрический буддизм был почти неотличим от буддизма ваджраяны, «громовой колесницы». Сексуальный путь к небытию здесь расширял свою притягательную образность благодаря отношению к богиням как к своего рода «проводникам электричества», направляющим энергетические потоки человека непосредственно к Мировой Душе._

----------


## Dondhup

Подобное чувство я испытывал, когда смотрел на картины Рериха. Он — певец Гималаев, но он хочет еще другого, чтобы его гимны Тибету звучали как реквием о христианском мире. Рерих не любит Гималаи: сердце буддиста не может любить никого, оно похоже на осколок льда, который сорвался с вершины и, упав, разбился на части. Но Рерих служит, как и Рамакришна, богине смерти Кали — «матери мира», служит с усердием неофита. Сердце буддиста не может любить, но может ненавидеть холодной ненавистью, и Рерих ненавидит христианство, из-за которого сатана еще не стал самодержцем мира.
Я благодарен Рериху за то, что он показал нам связь между буддизмом и сатанизмом, Буддой и антихристом, Лхасом и Кремлем, поталей и мавзолеем, - как будто обнажил подземный кабель. Он приоткрыл духовную преемственность между некроманиией лам, поедающих трупы, и создателей ГУЛАГа. Уже Чингиз-хан показал Европе, что такое Восток, но раны истории зарубцовываются и забываются быстро, как раны на шкуре паршивой собаки. Существовало предание о том, что гроза, которая потрясет мир, придет с Востока, но оно стало постепенно забываться, и теперь, в наш технологический век, когда стали думать компьютеры вместо людей, оно кажется сказкой.
Говорят, что Рерих принял буддизм, но это не совсем так. Он принял ламаизм. Буддизм — это религия небытия, а ламаизм — смерти. Небытие это то, что не существует. Мистика небытия— это отождествление мира с иллюзией; смерть это то, что существует, но приговорено к уничтожению. Мистика смерти — это кровавое жертвоприношение, поэтому в Монголии, Тибете и в Маньчжурском Китае Чингиз-хан почитается как Великий Махатма. Ламаисты называют его «благословенным» и «просветленным». К его гробнице в
Китае идут паломники для поклонения; у его могилы совершаются сатанинские инициации.
Рерих, в сопровождении тибетцев, привез в Россию письмо от махатм - старцев гор, к советскому правительству, и горсть земли для мавзолея Ленина. Махатмы выражали радость о том, что коммунисты уничтожают Церковь и семью, что шестая часть мира погружается в кровавое море. В этом письме они называли Ленина своим «братом — махатмой» и обращались к нему, как к живому. Кроме того, Рерих привез картину «грядущего Будды» - последнее воплощение («аватара»), которое должно совершиться в конце мировой истории, и преподнес эту тибетскую «икону» кремлевским властям в лице Луначарского — известного поджигателя церквей. Рерих был принят с честью, а «икона» Будды — с благодарностью. Марксисты высокой степени знали, кто изображен на ней.
--------------------
http://karelin-r.ru/stories/47/1.html
Архимандрит о.Рафаил

----------


## Alex Dharmasiya

Подобный бред можно найти только в библии.
Хотя при правильных комментариях все становиться на свои места.
http://www.1-sovetnik.com/Dispatches/bible-content.html
краткое содержание:
N 1 Краткое вступление. Для чего нам могут быть нужны священные книги. 
N 2 Оглавление Библии и что из него можно почерпнуть интересного.  
N 3 Как создать мир за одну рабочую неделю. Профессия Адама и Евы. «Бытие». 
N 4 За что увольняют из рая или, что такое «первородный грех». «Бытие». 
N 5 Первое библейское убийство. Братское. Возможные причины и мотивы. «Бытие». 
N 6 Первое библейское массовое убийство или за что Иегова всех утопил, а капитан Ной проклял своего будущего внука. «Бытие». 
N 7 Подробно от Ноя до Аврама или «божественный» акт вандализма. «Бытие». 
N 8 Первый библейский сутенёр. Как Аврам продавал Сару фараону. «Бытие». 
N 9 Как «размножали» Аврама или почём стоит геноцид 10 народов. «Бытие». 
N 10 Что такое «содомский грех» или как срубить хороших деньжат, одолжив жену царю. «Бытие». 
N 11 Докажи преданность богу – принеси ему в жертву своего собственного сына. «Бытие». 
N 12 Как сватались древние евреи или как стать сутенёром собственной жены... Продолжение опыта. «Бытие». 
N 13 Как обмануть родного брата или поучительный пример семейных отношений у древних евреев. «Бытие». 
N 14 Как древние евреи отвечали на предложение породниться или что делал Иосиф в Египте. «Бытие». 
N 15 Как поработить свободный народ. Руководство для начинающего паразита. «Бытие». 
N 16 Как с божьей помощью ограбить и разрушить чужую страну. «Исход». 
N 17 Священный мясокомбинат или тонкости богослужения у древних евреев. «Левит». 
N 18 Амбарная книга «Господа» или сколько козлов нужно Богу за Ваш грех. «Числа». 
N 19 Прощальная речь Моисея – подробный список божественных проклятий и благословений. «Второзаконие». 
N 20 Как получить уже обещанную богом землю или «священный» геноцид. «Иисус Навин». 
N 21 А, судьи, кто? или 300-летний блиц-криг. «Судьи израильские». 
N 22 Прабабушка царя Давида или, как устроиться в жизни одинокой женщине. «Руфь». 
N 23 Как древним евреям царя выбирали или пособие для начинающего рэкетира. «1 книга Царств». 
N 24 Кто придумал холокост или «священные» методы удержания власти. «2 книга Царств». 
N 25 Аттракцион невиданной мудрости или, в чём заключалась «святость» пророка Илии. «3 книга Царств». 
N 26 Подробности интимных отношений еврейских царей с их богом. «4 книга Царств». 
N 27 Снова здорово или подробная генеалогия древних евреев от Адама до Соломона. «1 Паралипоменон». 
N 28 Повторение – мать учения или избранные места из предыдущих библейских книг. «2 Паралипоменон». 
N 29 Как правильно возвращаться из «плена» или руководство по сохранению чистоты расы. «1 Ездра» и «Неемия». 
N 30 Рыбьи потроха против злых духов или, как послужить своей стране, пробравшись во власть в чужой. «2 Ездра» и «Товит». 
N 31 Почему царь Вавилона правил Ассирией или, как победить врага и остаться «без греха». «Иудифь». 
N 32 Что такое «уши Амана» или, как совершить вооружённый переворот и обвинить во всём потерпевших. «Эсфирь». 
N 33 Человек – есть червь или правила «божественной» справедливости для людей. «Иов». 
N 34 Жемчужина древнееврейской лирики N 1 или «Блажен, кто возьмёт и разобьёт младенцев твоих о камень!» «Псалтирь». 
N 35 Жемчужина древнееврейской лирики N 2 или, «Кто мигает глазами, тот причиняет досаду». «Притчи Соломона». 
N 36 Жемчужина древнееврейской лирики N 3 или «суета сует», как источник острой формы хронической депрессии. «Екклесиаст». 
N 37 Антракт! Слегка отвлечёмся от кровавых священнодействий и почитаем немного юмора. 
N 38 Жемчужина древнееврейской лирики N 4 или мистико-аллегорический смысл библейской эротики. «Песнь песней». 
N 39 Жемчужина древнееврейской лирики N 5 или, где зарыт «корень бессмертия». «Премудрость Соломона». 
N 40 В чём состоит самая главная премудрость или, как не заботиться о лишнем. «Иисус Сирахов». 
N 41 Попишу-порежу или, когда волк будет жить с козлёнком. «Исаия». 
N 42 Трудно быть пророком или, что делает бог, когда устаёт миловать. «Иеремия». 
N 43 Колёса с глазами или убойные методы «божественной» саморекламы. «Иезекииль». 
N 44 Как пристроиться в соправители к трём царям или, кто на свете всех милее... «Даниил». 
N 45 Ма-а-аленькие пророки. Часть 1. «Осия, Иоиль, Амос, Авдий, Иона, Михей». 
N 46 Ма-а-аленькие пророки. Часть 2. «Наум, Аввакум, Софония, Аггей, Захария, Малахия». 
N 47 Сага о великих братках Маккавеях или, как злобные эллины Иудею завоёвывали. «1 Маккавейская». 
N 48 Интриги в Иерусалимском храме или, почём стоит стать первосвященником. «2 Маккавейская». 
N 49 Про то, как иудеев неправедно погубляли в Египте... снова. «3 Маккавейская». 
N 50 Кто написал «Пятикнижие» Моисея. «3 Ездра». 
N 51 Общие впечатления от прочтения текстов Ветхого Завета. Некоторые выводы. 
N 52 Ещё впечатления и ещё выводы. 
N 53 И ещё выводы. 
N 54 Несколько слов перед началом Ново-Заветных чтений. 
N 55 Как исполнялись ветхозаветные пророчества или, при чём тут родословная Иосифа? «Матфей». 
N 56 Кто и какого достигнет блаженства или, о чём говорится в Нагорной проповеди. «Матфей». 
N 57 Отчёт налогового инспектора: куда ходил, кого лечил, где и с кем возлегал сын Иеговы. «Матфей». 
N 58 Что же там, наверху или вся правда о царстве на небе. «Матфей». 
N 59 Зачем Иегова принёс себе в жертву своего сына или неудобные вопросы по поводу некоторых новозаветных событий. «Матфей». 
N 60 Вторая редакция благой вести или «священный» евангельский плагиат. «Марк». 
N 61 Третья редакция благой вести или «священные» призывы побольше грешить. «Лука». 
N 62 Четвёртая редакция благой вести или, как слово было само у себя. «Иоанн». 
N 63 Предварительные выводы или кое-что о проблеме достоверности и уровне святости благих новостей. 
N 64 Ещё выводы или написано одно, говорится – другое, делается – третье. 
N 65 Как рыбак с фарисем новую религию смастерили. «Деяния» 
N 66 Что приготовили распространители «благословения Авраамова» для христианского стада. «Послания» 
N 67 Новозаветный Иезекииль или божественные способы уничтожения планеты со всеми потрохами. «Апокалипсис» 
N 68 Нашему удивлению нет предела. Выводы. Начало. 
N 69 Сдаётся нам, что этот Бог нам совсем не друг. Выводы. Продолжение. 
N 70 Божья благодать смертельной концентрации. Выводы. Окончание.

----------


## рабдан

Ужасным является уже общепринятый перевод "первой благородной истины"... 
"Всё есть страдание". 
Дукха - это "двойственность".. "волнение", "непостоянство" .. но никак не просто "страдание". Которое есть лишь одна из сторон самсары.
Самсара подобна "древу познания добра и зла". 
Тут есть многое и её нельзя так упрощать. 
К Учению Будды сей перевод не имеет отношения.
Это не уменьшает правда "грустности" всего..

----------


## Zom

> Ужасным является уже общепринятый перевод "первой благородной истины"... 
> "Всё есть страдание". 
> Дукха - это "двойственность".. "волнение", "непостоянство" .. но никак не просто "страдание". Которое есть лишь одна из сторон самсары.


С одной стороны да, перевод грубоват.

Но с другой - не является ли двойственность, волнение и непостоянство *страданием*? Не от этого ли мы *страдаем*?

----------


## рабдан

> С одной стороны да, перевод грубоват.
> 
> Но с другой - не является ли двойственность, волнение и непостоянство *страданием*? Не от этого ли мы *страдаем*?


Является. Но "им" не исчерпывается. :Stick Out Tongue: 
В дукхе есть и блаженство и множество других "промежуточных" эмоций и измерений.

----------


## Framin

> Подобный бред можно найти только в библии.
> Хотя при правильных комментариях все становиться на свои места.


Интересно, как относится к буддизму антисионистское изложение Библии?

----------


## Вова Л.

> Ужасным является уже общепринятый перевод "первой благородной истины"... 
> "Всё есть страдание".


Поэтому в буддизме говорят о трех видах страдания, которые включают не только страдание в обычном смысле.

----------


## рабдан

> Поэтому в буддизме говорят о трех видах страдания, которые включают не только страдание в обычном смысле.


Естесственно. При этом ДУКХА - ВСЁ РАВНО НЕ ТОЛЬКО СТРАДАНИЕ. :Smilie:

----------


## Furabo

> А вот например "Дзен и искусство фехтования" какого то там Судзуки или Кавасаки (короче как мотоцикл фамилия у него ага)...
> 
> тоже небось дрянь отвратительная


*К вопросу о "чудовищных фразах" в самом буддийском форуме....*


Книга "Дзэн и искусство фехтования" вдохновляет многие поколения практикующих кендзюцу, кендо, иайдо и другие традиционные японские Будзюцу и Будо.

Да, есть и у самого Судзуки книги глубже, но его подвергнуть критике очень сложно. Он, фактически, был первым для Запада.

да и вообще...
http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...34&postcount=1

----------


## Поляков

> Книга "Дзэн и искусство фехтования"...


Где-то промелькнула книга "Дзен и исскуство сборки и разборки АКМ"  :Smilie:

----------


## Шаман

> Руководство практикой во многих центрах в России, странах СНГ и на Западе осуществляет лама Оле Нидал (Копенгаген, Дания). Российские представители этого движения, часто называющие себя просто буддистами или *дзэн-буддистами*, ...


  :Big Grin:  
http://www.kursmda.ru/books/religii_i_sekty.htm

----------


## Топпер

> Российские представители этого движения, часто называющие себя просто буддистами или дзэн-буддистами


Маскируются просто, под дзен  :Smilie:  Но нас то не проведёшь!

----------


## Dondhup

> http://www.kursmda.ru/books/religii_i_sekty.htm


Я письмо написал руководителю центра
---------------------------

 Уважаемая  Ольга Арнольдовна,
С удивлением прочитал на вашем сайте совершенно дикую оценку Учения
Будды.
Например:
" Буддизм, в противоположность христианству, проповедует абсолютное неприятие мира;
 его идеал - полное уничтожение мира и прежде всего уничтожение личного бытия, самоуничтожение.

Усилия буддийского мудреца все время направлены не к обнаружению положительной основы фактов
 и явлений жизненного процесса, не к обретению истины, а к разоблачению отрицательных качеств бытия,
к выяснению призрачности и обманчивости вещей, действий и явлений, составляющих содержание жизни.
Всюду в этой сложной, полу-филосовской, полу-мистической работе пробивается непрерывное стремление
не к величайшей реальности, не к абсолютному бытию, не к Богу, а к уменьшению интенсивности бытия,
к слиянию саморазлагающегося и искусственно разлагаемого живущего существа с абсолютным небытием, с нирваной.
Это не рост духа, составляющий цель христианской аскетики и мистики; это, выражаясь подлинными словами буддизма,
"прекращение духа."

Сообразно с этой основной тенденцией буддийского экстаза, от него веет ледяным холодом,
настоящим дыханием смерти. Во всех рассуждениях нет ни одного слова о любви. Но за то,
сколько забот, дум, грез об "угашении," о "прекращении" ...   "
http://www.kursmda.ru/books/religii_...htm#_Toc916938

Прежде чем публиковать подобные глупости, я б посоветовал
ознакомиться с работами ведущих буддологов России, например в книге
проф.Торчинова Е.Е Основы буддологии в доступной форме изложены
многие вопросы Учения Будды с точки зрения буддолога."

Буддизм существует в России с 18 века, сейчас работает несколько
монастырей, в России постоянно живут высокие тибетские Ламы, имеющие
ученое звание геше (профессор), поэтому есть возможность получить
представление о буддизме от носителей традиции.

С уважением
Андрей Зотов
(буддист-мирянин Чжамьян Дондуп, Санкт-Петербург)

----------


## Топпер

Если будет ответ - разместите пожалуйста.

----------


## Dondhup

> Если будет ответ - разместите пожалуйста.


Да, интересно было бы получить ответ  :Smilie: 
Когда сталкиваешься с такими материалами, то начинаешь больше понимать разницу между Учением Будды и православием.
Никому из нас в голову не прийдет обозвать православие религией смерти и т.п.

----------


## Вадити

Я тоже сотни раз натыкался на чудовищные фразы, которые оказывались без основательными, одним словом дизинформация!!!!!

----------


## Dondhup

> Я тоже сотни раз натыкался на чудовищные фразы, которые оказывались без основательными, одним словом дизинформация!!!!!


Подобные высказывания в отношении обычного человека ведут к накоплению негативной кармы, но высказывания в отношении такого исключительного объекта, как Три Драгоценности приводят к гораздо более тяжелым последствиям. Поэтому прекращение таких высказываний - благое дело, имеющее большое значение для тех кто слушает или читает и того кто такие высказывания делает.

----------


## Тера

> Я письмо написал руководителю центра
> ---------------------------
> 
>  Уважаемая  Ольга Арнольдовна,
> С удивлением прочитал на вашем сайте совершенно дикую оценку Учения
> Будды.
> Например:
> " Буддизм, в противоположность христианству, проповедует абсолютное неприятие мира;
>  его идеал - полное уничтожение мира и прежде всего уничтожение личного бытия, самоуничтожение.
> ...


А это даже не её оценка, это цитата из незабвенного труда Кожевникова, "Буддизм в сравнении с христианством". Там все очень проникновенно изложено, местами вполне логично.

----------


## Евгения Горенко

"*Эти звери только на вид белые и пушистые!!!!!!!*" (с)

Моя рыдалъ

Сейчас на новом курайнике один тохварищ написал. Пока читала его сообщение, я вначале подумала, что он так прикалывается. Но кажется это серьезно




> А с чего Вы взяли, что буддистское учение мирно? В махаянских сутрах прямо сказано, что бодхисаттва должен привести в нирвану все живые существа, другими словами, УНИЧТОЖИТЬ все живое во Вселенной. Эти звери только на вид белые и пушистые!
> 
> Зачастую миссионеры-бодхисаттвы ставили слушателя перед выбором: или сам становись бодхисаттвой, или незамедлительно очутишься в безостаточной нирване. Понятно, что большинство выбирали первое.
> 
> Не поленитесь, найдите в интернете изображение одного из главных буддистских бодхисаттв-головорезов - Манджушри. Как думаете, зачем ему меч? Помидоры нарезать?!


ЗЫ. Добавлено позже - похоже, все-таки это был чей-то прикол.

----------


## Калдэн

Простите , но так и хочется сказать :  Да пёс с ними !...
Ибо не ведают - что творят .

 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Никому из нас в голову не прийдет обозвать православие религией смерти и т.п.


Ну зачем же так категорично... Прям-таки никому...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Дениска

> Манджушри. Как думаете, зачем ему меч? Помидоры нарезать?!


 а почему бы и нет.

----------


## Ersh

Собственноушно слышал, как отец-дьякон в одной из телелекций назвал христианство религией пессимизма, так как там верят в апокалипсис, в результате которого все умрут.

----------


## Аорс

> Подобное чувство я испытывал, когда смотрел на картины Рериха. Он — певец Гималаев, но он хочет еще другого, чтобы его гимны Тибету звучали как реквием о христианском мире. Рерих не любит Гималаи: сердце буддиста не может любить никого, оно похоже на осколок льда, который сорвался с вершины и, упав, разбился на части. Но Рерих служит, как и Рамакришна, богине смерти Кали — «матери мира», служит с усердием неофита. Сердце буддиста не может любить, но может ненавидеть холодной ненавистью, и Рерих ненавидит христианство, из-за которого сатана еще не стал самодержцем мира.
> Я благодарен Рериху за то, что он показал нам связь между буддизмом и сатанизмом, Буддой и антихристом, Лхасом и Кремлем, поталей и мавзолеем, - как будто обнажил подземный кабель. Он приоткрыл духовную преемственность между некроманиией лам, поедающих трупы, и создателей ГУЛАГа. Уже Чингиз-хан показал Европе, что такое Восток, но раны истории зарубцовываются и забываются быстро, как раны на шкуре паршивой собаки. Существовало предание о том, что гроза, которая потрясет мир, придет с Востока, но оно стало постепенно забываться, и теперь, в наш технологический век, когда стали думать компьютеры вместо людей, оно кажется сказкой.
> Говорят, что Рерих принял буддизм, но это не совсем так. Он принял ламаизм. Буддизм — это религия небытия, а ламаизм — смерти. Небытие это то, что не существует. Мистика небытия— это отождествление мира с иллюзией; смерть это то, что существует, но приговорено к уничтожению. Мистика смерти — это кровавое жертвоприношение, поэтому в Монголии, Тибете и в Маньчжурском Китае Чингиз-хан почитается как Великий Махатма. Ламаисты называют его «благословенным» и «просветленным». К его гробнице в
> Китае идут паломники для поклонения; у его могилы совершаются сатанинские инициации.
> Рерих, в сопровождении тибетцев, привез в Россию письмо от махатм - старцев гор, к советскому правительству, и горсть земли для мавзолея Ленина. Махатмы выражали радость о том, что коммунисты уничтожают Церковь и семью, что шестая часть мира погружается в кровавое море. В этом письме они называли Ленина своим «братом — махатмой» и обращались к нему, как к живому. Кроме того, Рерих привез картину «грядущего Будды» - последнее воплощение («аватара»), которое должно совершиться в конце мировой истории, и преподнес эту тибетскую «икону» кремлевским властям в лице Луначарского — известного поджигателя церквей. Рерих был принят с честью, а «икона» Будды — с благодарностью. Марксисты высокой степени знали, кто изображен на ней.
> --------------------
> http://karelin-r.ru/stories/47/1.html
> Архимандрит о.Рафаил


*И такую бредятину,эти с позволения сказать"священники" распространяют среди своих прихожан.Какой же маразм! Нет,я считаю,что это самая чудовищная тирада про Буддизм.Короче№1 и почётный приз-уши осла.*  В общем я плакаль(от гомерического хохота).

----------


## Svarog

> *К вопросу о "чудовищных фразах" в самом буддийском форуме....*
> 
> 
> Книга "Дзэн и искусство фехтования" вдохновляет многие поколения практикующих кендзюцу, кендо, иайдо и другие традиционные японские Будзюцу и Будо.
> 
> Да, есть и у самого Судзуки книги глубже, но его подвергнуть критике очень сложно. Он, фактически, был первым для Запада.
> 
> да и вообще...
> http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...34&postcount=1



мой пост был выражением иронии и сарказма, на предшествующий пост
"Не стал тратить время..., по моему, это какой-то роман... . Кстати, в и-нет'е он выложен..." (человек негативно выссказался о том, чего не читал)

Труды Д.Т. Судзуки в определенной мере формировали мои взгляды на буддизм (на самом раннем этапе). Я его очень уважаю.
 :Smilie:

----------


## Пилигрим

> http://www.kursmda.ru/books/religii_i_sekty.htm


Все предопределено в самом начале


> Как же быть? Как убедиться в том, что одна вера - истинная, другая - ложная. Ясно, что все они вместе не могут быть правы. Если об одном и том же предмете один человек говорит так, а другой иначе, то вполне понятно, что один говорит правду, а другой - ложь.


 даже если бы она при этом утверждала,  что  буддизм вот истинная вера.

----------


## Аорс

А вот ещё,из незабвенного курайника.Распространяет "это",некий Юрий Викторович Питанов.Вот почитайте,что приводит Питанов ,о буддистской философии,и мировоззрении(небольшой отрывок):Посадский А. В., Посадский С. В.

К проблеме христианской герменевтики буддизма

Нам хотелось бы остановиться на проблеме истолкования буддизма в русской христианской мысли. Данная исследовательская программа обусловлена стремлением увидеть столь мощную религиозную систему Востока в христианском контексте, выявить специфику анализа буддизма в русской христианской философии, «погрузить» буддистские концептуализации в целостную исследовательскую перспективу.
Свои воззрения на буддизм высказал А.С.Хомяков в «Записках о всемирной истории» . В буддизме, на его взгляд, сочетается фетишизм с торжественным поклонением обезличенной святыне небытия. Буддизм признает типично языческий взгляд на мир как на необходимость, но пытается вырвать из пут детерминизма человека. Однако свобода от детерминизма достигается ценой духовного самоуничтожения в нирване. Следуя Хомякову, в буддийской нирване нет нравственного добра и подлинной духовной свободы. Учение о нирване постулирует удаление от всякого действия, позитивного и негативного, завлекающего человека в мир необходимости. Таким образом свобода не в состоянии проявить себя в духовном деянии, оставаясь в сфере небытия. Религия небытия, фетишизма и духовного самоуничтожения – таков приговор буддизму христианского философа.
Христианскую герменевтику буддизма мы находим в трудах русского религиозного философа  С.Булгакова . Следуя русскому мыслителю, буддизм представляет собой  религиозную практику, связанную с примитивным политеизмом и фетишизмом. Обыденная религиозная практика буддизма связана с примитивной языческой идолатрией. Религиозно-философская сторона буддизма связана с богословскими спекуляциями, утверждающими в качестве основы мира не Бога, но небытие. Теологическая мысль буддизма занята обоснованием иллюзорности феноменального мира и утверждением небытия в качестве сакрально-божественной первореальности. Небытие, опыт которого отражен в буддийских аскетах, есть та трансцендентная действительность, по отношению к которой устанавливаются типически религиозные отношения. Таким образом, религиозно-философская мысль буддизма обосновывает деификацию, обожествление небытия, представляя собой религиозно-философский меонизм. 
Итак, следуя С.Булгакову, буддизм включает в свою религиозную практику языческий политеизм, в свои религиозно-философские спекуляции - обожествление небытия,  религиозно-философский меонизм.
Детально разработанную концепцию буддизма мы находим в сочинениях Н.С. Трубецкого . Буддизм, в его восприятии, есть логическое завершение отказа от идеи Персонального Творца в религиозном сознании Индии. Отвергнув Персонального Творца, человек неизбежно пришел к мысли о духовном  самоубийстве. Н.С.Трубецкой пытается осмыслить буддийскую теорию и опыт нирваны с христианских позиций. Состояние нирваны Трубецкой рассматривает как убийство в себе сознания своей индивидуальности и, тем самым, как прекращение какой-либо психической жизни. Буддизм создает вокруг учения о нирване поэтический ореол, пытается придать этому учению  привлекательный вид. Однако речь идёт о поэтизированном духовном самоубийстве, поскольку учение о нирване отражает псевдодуховную аскетическую работу по намеренному уничтожению психической жизни, то есть осознанное духовное самоубийство. Псевдодуховно-некрофилический опыт нирваны передает, на взгляд Трубецкого, соблазны люциферического опыта.
Русский мыслитель особо подчеркивает, что любовь, милосердие, сострадание - всё это для буддиста не религиозные чувства, ибо буддийская аскетика направлена на ликвидацию каких-либо чувств. Любовь, милосердие, сострадание в буддизме суть последствие полной утраты чувства человеческой индивидуальности и персональных желаний. Всепрощение, любовь, милосердие, сострадание рассматриваются в буддизме как способы уничтожения чувств. Равнодушие, безразличие, необходимые для достижения нирваны, находят своё завершение, когда человек относится к врагу совершенно так же, как к другу, когда он равнодушен к радости и к боли, к чести и к бесчестию. При состоянии равнодушия человеку ничего не стоит жертвовать собой для ближнего, ибо, не имея собственных желаний, он, легко исполняет желания других. Подавить свою волю, чтобы поступать по воле другого, рекомендуется в буддийской аскезе в виде упражнений, нацеленных на приобретение опыта постижения безличного сверхиндивидуального бытия, включающего приобретение  магической силы по управлению космосом и ставящего человека над богами индуистского пантеона. Н.С.Трубецкой особо указывает, что превращение самопожертвования, любви, сострадания, всепрощения в аскетические упражнения, нужные для приобретения безличного сверхперсонального опыта (тождественного духовному самоубийству) свидетельствует об инфернальных мотивах в буддийском учении и религиозной практике, поскольку отражает профанацию любви и сострадания как возвышенных одухотворенных чувств.
Итак, следуя Трубецкому, буддизм есть путь духовного самоубийства, связанный с отвержением учения о Персональном Боге-Творце. Отвергнув Божественную Персону, человек закономерно усомнился в собственной и встал на путь духовного самоубийства. Учение о нирване как раз отражает практику духовного саморазрушения. Всецело атеистический опыт нирваны отражает уничтожение персональной духовной жизни, превращение души человека в ничто и пустоту. Эта ужасная мысль преподносится в самом привлекательном виде для человеческой гордости, поскольку делает человека выше богов индуистского пантеона, отражает человекобожескую тенденцию. 
Следуя Е.Н.Трубецкому , идеал буддизма заключается в том, чтобы возвыситься не только над индивидуальной жизнью, но и над стремлением к жизни и бессмертию. В полном отрешении от жизни и состоит опыт нирваны, который проповедует буддизм. В нирване буддийское религиозное сознание видит единственный выход из порочного круга вечно возобновляющихся смертей и рождений. Жажда нирваны здесь обусловливается отождествлением самой жизни с суетой. Буддизм предстает как победа смерти над жизнью. В подъеме к трансцендентному буддизм обретает смерть. Религиозная идея заканчивается здесь роковой неудачей. Христианство - это  спасение жизни, а буддизм - спасение от жизни через уничтожение всех ее конкретных форм.
Сравнительному анализу буддизма и христианства посветил свои усилия Кожевников . С его точки зрения, буддизм проповедует абсолютное неприятие мира, его уничтожение и, прежде всего, уничтожение личного бытия, самоуничтожение персональной жизни. Мир для буддизма есть результат бессмысленного "волнения", "суеты", поднимающейся из недр обезличенного абсолютного. Отрицая субстанциальное вечное бытие духа, буддизм видит во всяком индивидуально-личном начале  обреченность на неудовлетворение, себялюбие, отсутствие положительного смысла. Буддизм отвергает субстанциальность и абсолютную ценность личности, включает в основу своей проповеди идею уничтожения личного индивидуального бытия и мира в целом. Цель буддиста состоит в том, чтобы усмотреть, что в бытии нет ничего абсолютно ценного и достойного любви, убедиться в том, что всякое бытие не субстанциально, что оно существует только в связи с потоком сознания и должно быть уничтожено вместе с самоуничтожением личности.
Христианин утверждает, что мир сотворен  всеблагим Богом, который есть добро, красота и истина. Чертами добра, красоты и истины запечатлен весь космос. Человеческая личность, индивидуальное "я" создано по образу Божью с задачей реализации божественного подобия. Личность, исполняющая в совершенстве заповеди Христа, удостаивается обожения по благодати и вечной жизни в Царстве Божьем с полным сохранением индивидуального своеобразия, как духовного, так и телесного. В Царстве Божьем каждая личность достигает абсолютной полноты жизни и высших ступеней творчества, индивидуально своеобразного, но в то же время гармонически согласованного с творчеством всех других членов Царства Божья, что образует соборное целое, обладающее совершенной красотой и совершенным добром. Каждое индивидуальное "я" имеет в христианстве абсолютную ценность.  В личном бытии христианин видит источник любви к абсолютно ценному, центр бескорыстного творчества.
 Христианин отвергает в мире только зло, но он полагает, что зло не есть необходимость бытия. Оно внесено в мир тварью, неправильно пользующейся свободой воли. Абсолютному осуждению подлежат только нравственное зло, эгоизм, а зло душевных и физических страданий есть следствие нравственного зла, имеющее глубокий и целительный смысл. Таким образом, как в  положительных, так и в негативных чертах мир есть реальность, проникнутая возвышенными смыслами. 
Христианская религия все силы и средства направляет на воспитание любви к Богу, людям и космосу, на творческое развитие  добра  и преодоление зла. Мотивы поведения христианина не  отрицательные, а положительные - любовь к Богу и созданным Им персонам. Совершенство заключается для христианина в полноте любви.
Цель христианской аскетики и мистицизма составляет рост духа, буддистской – прекращение его жизни. Христианин призван к очищению и обожению чувств, желаний и мыслей, буддист - к полному их угашению. Христианская мистика направлена на преображение аффектов. Любовь земная перерождается в любовь божественную. Личность подвижника соединяется с Богом, обоживается. Буддистская мистика направлена на их ликвидацию и слияние со всепоглощающим небытием-ничто нирваны. Буддийский экстаз направлен на вивисекцию духа, вплоть до его самоумерщвления. Экстатические переживания буддизма ведут к уничтожению мира и личного бытия. Христианство – религия преображения жизни, буддизм – уничтожения.
Буддистская этика проигрывает христианской. Согласно буддизму, добродетель не есть абсолютная ценность. Она лишь средство для достижения конечной цели - освобождения от персональной жизни. Нравственная активность низводится до степени подготовительного средства, которое на известной ступени совершенства грозит стать помехой на пути к цели, потому что добрые дела, как и дурные, приводят к новому воплощению. 
Деятельное человеколюбие принесено в буддизме в жертву освобождению от ига личного бытия. В противоположность христианству, сводящему весь результат духовного совершенства к любви, буддизм обосновывает необходимость преодоления любви к человеку.
Сопоставляя буддизм с христианством, Кожевников предлагает понять нирвану как понимают многие христианские богословы Бога в Его глубочайшей основе, развивая "отрицательное богословие". В таком случае буддизм можно назвать пантеизмом (хотя термин этот неудачен этимологически, потому что нирвану буддисты не называют словом Бог). Совершенствующаяся личность есть в таком случае само абсолютное. Уничтожение личной формы бытия есть самоосвобождение абсолютного, выражающееся в заявлениях Будды о самоспасении. Перед нами пантеизм, сближающий мировое бытие с абсолютным, и вносящий недостатки мира в само абсолютное. 
Сравнительный анализ христианской любви и любви в буддизме проводит Б.Вышеславцев . В христианстве любовь есть мистическая связь одной индивидуальности  с другой, духовный мост, переброшенный от одного персонального сердечного центра к другому. Буддийская любовь-сострадание есть утверждение тождества двух страдающих самостей, одинаково страдающих и потому сострадающих. Их индивидуальная противоположность и противостояние отрицаются. В христианстве любовь к ближнему есть любовь к противоположной индивидуальности как к единственному и неповторимому лицу. Сущность любви состоит здесь в духовном единстве противоположностей. В буддизме множество различных индивидуальностей есть иллюзия. В реальности они все тождественны и неразличимы в своей безличной основе. Здесь не может быть любви к бессмертной, единственной и незаменимой индивидуальности. Здесь нет подлинных носителей, субъектов любви, а только тождество лиц в страдании, которое может быть преодолено путем ликвидации индивидуального бытия в нирване. 
Н.О.Лосский противопоставляет буддистский и христианский типы мистицизма как сверхлично-личный и безличный мистицизм . Христианский религиозный опыт утверждает, что сверхмировое начало есть сверхлично-личное, а буддистский, что в нем отсутствует персональный аспект. Нирвана как надмирная реальность не может быть выражена  понятиями, заимствованными из области мира. Буддизм констатирует, что нирвана есть реальность невыразимая в наших понятиях. Христианский мистический опыт также указывает на невыразимость Абсолюта в наших понятиях. Следуя апофатическому богословию, Бог есть Ничто. Однако богословие утверждает, что Божественное Ничто есть Сверхчто. Бог не есть персона в нашем смысле ограниченного бытия. Это не означает, что Он безличен. Он есть Сверхличное начало и Ему доступно личное бытие. Он Бог Единый и трехличный. Он есть сверхлично-персональная реальность. Так христианское богословие становится катафатическим. Противоречия  здесь нет. Бог существует в трех Лицах. Догмат Троицы означает, что личное бытие Бога глубоко отлично от нашего ограниченного единоличного бытия, что  термин личности мы применяем к Богу лишь по аналогии, указывая на то, что все ценное, имеющееся в личном бытии, есть в Боге, но в такой превосходной степени, что нет тождества между понятием тварной личности и понятием Лиц  Троицы. Буддистская же апофатика и катафатика ограничиваются учением об обезличенном ничто.
Н.О.Лосский также четко отмечает те стороны буддийского вероучения, которые несовместимы с христианским религиозным опытом, оппозиционны по отношению к нему. К этим сторонам буддийского учения стоит отнести отрицание субстанциальности индивидуального я,  абсолютных положительных ценностей в мировом бытии, абсолютной ценности неповторимого своеобразия каждой личности, отрицание свободы и значения греха, отрицание возможности свободного соборного творчества, осуществляющего совершенное добро и связанного с преодолением эгоизма.
Однако основная ошибка буддизма коренится в неверной антропологии. Буддизм не знает учения о грехе как источнике всех видов зла. Отсюда возникает неведение достоинства человека, так как возможность быть грешным указывает на высокое достоинство человека, наличие самостоятельной свободной воли, а следовательно,  свободного  личного индивидуального бытия. Отсутствие учения о грехе ориентирует буддизм в сторону противоречивой космологии и онтологии, в которых стирается грань между добром и злом.
Н.О.Лосский глубоко анализирует буддийскую онтологию и космологию, указывая на их противоречивость. Отвергнув учение о творении мира, философия буддизма вносит зло в само абсолютное, в котором зарождается непонятное "волнение", порождающее мир, заслуживающий лишь уничтожения. 
Подобная онтологическая и космологическая конструкции являются внутренне противоречивыми.
Итак, в русской религиозной философии присутствует целостная традиция восприятия буддизма, обусловленная христианским видением мира.
Во-первых, буддизм представляет собой религию и философию небытия, поскольку абсолютирует ничто-небытие. Перед нами своего рода религиозно-философский меонизм. В этом смысле буддизм есть теория и практика осознанного духовного самоубийства. 
Во-вторых, буддизм предстает с христианских позиций как пантеизм, ибо религиозно-философская мысль буддизма обосновывает деификацию, обожествление небытия как основы мироздания. Между миром и небытием онтологической дистанции нет. Мир – это небытие-абсолют в непроявленном состоянии.
В-третьих, буддизм есть языческий политеизм и человекобожество, ибо обожествляет людей-носителей опыта небытия.
В-четвертых, буддизм есть религиозно-философский имперсонализм и акосмизм, так как отвергает реальность человеческой персоны и космоса.
В целом, в русской мысли буддизм предстает как оппозиционное христианству учение. Религиозный опыт, конечно, связан с транссубъективацией, выходом за пределы субъекта к иному, трансцендированием. Буддистская псевдотрансценденция ведет человека в небытие, разлагает тварь в ничто, лишает ее бытия, старается «забросить» тварь в добытийственное состояние. Христианская трансценденция  учит об обожении, достигаемом путем стяжания благодати Св. Духа, участием в вечно длящейся в Церкви Пятидесятнице. Причащаясь в божественной евхаристии обоженного тела, как жизни самого персонального Бога, человек и сам делается Богом через соединение, делается сотелесными и единокровными воплотившемуся Богу. Это есть реальное участие в абсолютной жизни божественной Персоны, онтологическое прославление человеческого естества, соединение с домирным и премирным бытием, онтологический выход за пределы детерминированности природного мира.         :Big Grin:

----------


## Fatah

"Бодхисаттва Подземного Мира"--так в негативном контексте пурба злобная и живая была названа в фильме "Тень" с Алеком Болдуином , там дело в Тибете происходит. Как засела фраза , забыть не могу :Smilie: ))))

----------


## Нъяга Ньямара

> "Буддизм - настоящий культ страдания" (один из прОвославных участников кураевского форума).


Форум Кураева вообще весьма злобен к инакомыслящим, стоит лишь указать на элементарные логически необоснованные момент. (кстати, так и не понял куда подевалась открытая мной тема на этом форуме, может уважамый админ просветит?)

А насчет страдания в высказываниях участника кураевского форума - это просто отождествление некого явления, недоступного пониманию и осмыслению наиболее понятным для человека способом. Таким образом и получается, что исповедуя христианство люди как раз и несут культ Страдания в жизнь - только для самоутешения - видят во всех других учениях именно элемент Страдания. Даже не понимая, что сущностью буддизма является СО-Страдание, а не его куцепалое подобие, направленное вглубь себя, каковым сделали христианство, которое изначально - если отбросить кучу догматов - целиком является адаптированным для европейского сознания учением буддизма. Однако христиане начали именно с того, о чем предостерегал Христос - с создания идола, кумира - в его лице. Конечно - всегда проще сложить с себя ответственность за происходящего на кого-то - в этом заключена слабость подавляющего числа людей. И неважно особо на кого или на что сваливают ответственность - на Христа и первородый грех или на карму и т.п. - хрен редьки не слаще.

Стоит отметить - что при всем осознании образованности Кураева - немалое число его высказываний о других кофессиях носят явно догматический характер - имеющий мало общего с реальностью. Собственно говоря - христиане - все поголовно в разной степени - догматичны - это последствие этой религии.

----------


## Борис Оширов

Энциклопедия Народы и религии мира
главный редактор В.А. Тишков
Научное издательство "Большая Советская Энциклопедия". Москва, 1999 г.
Статья "Буддизм", стр. 696  - 697:
Учение Будды предлагается воспринимать через религиозную модель мироздания: единый Бог путём отделения неба от земли создаёт трёхмерное пространство и самореализуется в нём с помощью актов творения, а далее это одухотворённое Богом пространство, в к-ром Бог проявляется через Свои имена и формы: Будда, Иисус Христос, Коран, становится полигоном развития человеческого разума.
Согласно Будде, можно выделить шесть спиральных восходящих уровней его учения. Нижний уровень - сансара. [...]
Второй уровень - остров в сансарическом потоке, к-рый возникает в результате самоограничения своих желаний с помощью соблюдения божественных заповедей. Эту роль выполняет культ, назначение к-рого в "раскачке" фокусировок мысли: от повседневных социальных проблем к размышлениям о Боге и Его замыслах. При такой раскачке человек становится господином своего"я" и способен ориентироваться на высокие нравственные цели. Рекомендации методов самоограничения желаний содержатся в Винае.
 тираж этого издания - 100 тыс. экз.!!!

----------

Fritz (21.05.2009), Tiop (20.05.2009), Алекс С (28.04.2010), Александр С (21.05.2009), Вова Л. (20.05.2009), Дмитрий Певко (21.05.2009), Илия (21.05.2009), лесник (21.05.2009), Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Bob

Да уж...Интересно авторы поняли сами-то ЧТО написали?!  :Confused:

----------


## Борис Оширов

Автор этой статьи в Энциклопедии - некий П. И. Пучков - зам. главного редактора и член Редакционной коллегии.

----------


## Tiop

это лучшее!  :Smilie:

----------


## Александр С

Привет с улицы Герцена

----------


## Homa Brut

Нынешние "энциклопедии" вообще читать опасно! Недавно вычитал в одной,  что Галапагосские острова находятся в Индийском океане! :EEK!:  Так что перл П. И. Пучкова  -"эт нормально"(С) для современоного состояния нашей науки и научной литературы!

----------


## Tiop

предлагаю цитату из "энциклопедии" вывесить на заглавной странице портала, с соответствующим комментарием о расхожих взглядах на буддизм  :Smilie:

----------

Echo (21.05.2009), Илия (21.05.2009)

----------


## Sforza

При всей симпатии к Ревякину его фраза особенно покоробила.

-Почему Вы решили «окунуться» в православие, а не, скажем, в буддизм?

- Потому что буддизм – это учение о том, как себя вести в различных ситуациях. Учение безбожное, учение для жёлтой расы.

----------

Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Bob

Тот Ревякин который КМ?

----------


## Sforza

> Тот Ревякин который КМ?


Ну да.Он.

----------


## Bob

Понятно...Ну что же пожелаем ему скорейшего избавления от своих омрачений.

----------

Sforza (24.05.2009), Алекс С (28.04.2010), Илия (24.05.2009)

----------


## Sforza

> Понятно...Ну что же пожелаем ему скорейшего избавления от своих омрачений.


Пожелать-то мы ему пожелаем,но если неглупый человек "вдарился" в православие и начинает говорить такие вот вещи,то это уже,как правило, диагноз.

----------

Bob (24.05.2009), Homa Brut (25.05.2009)

----------


## Александр С

Почему диагноз? Думаю, 90% небуддистов если вдруг задумываются о буддизме, то вот в таком примерно ключе. 

Иначе бы буддистов гораздо больше было )

----------


## Bob

Мама мы все тяжело больны...© Диагноз я думаю потому что, как написал Sforza, неглупый человек говорит ТАКОЕ об Учении которое он даже не знает, ибо если бы знал не говорил бы так, а раз не знает значит вдвойне диагноз, ибо говорить о том чего не знаешь это абсурд.

----------


## Sforza

> Почему диагноз? Думаю, 90% небуддистов если вдруг задумываются о буддизме, то вот в таком примерно ключе.


Потому что с пренебрежением заявлять о том,что одна из *основных мировых религий* является учением жёлтой расы-диагноз по определению.
А мысли по поводу безбожия и языческого идолопоклонства в данном контексте меня не волнуют совершенно.Для истинно православного было бы непомерным лукавством умалчивать об этих моментах.

----------


## Bob

Насчёт безбожия согласен как-то пофиг (тем более лично меня не столько смысл сколько форма фразы коробит), а вот такое пренибрежение... :Confused:

----------


## Александр С

> Потому что с пренебрежением заявлять о том,что одна из *основных мировых религий* является учением жёлтой расы-диагноз по определению.


Вы так говорите, будто желтая раса=низшая раса. Иногда такое можно услышать и от "этнических буддистов". Ну, т.е. ты говоришь, что ты буддист, и это вызывает удивление. Привычные стереотипы.

----------

Була (09.06.2010)

----------


## Sforza

> Вы так говорите, будто желтая раса=низшая раса. Иногда такое можно услышать и от "этнических буддистов". Ну, т.е. ты говоришь, что ты буддист, и это вызывает удивление. Привычные стереотипы.


Я так говорю потому,что не считаю нормальным разделение религий(да и не только их) по расовому признаку.
К тому же основатель буддизма не был представителем "жёлтой"расы.Но это так..между прочим. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Homa Brut

> Пожелать-то мы ему пожелаем,но если неглупый человек "вдарился" в православие и начинает говорить такие вот вещи,то это уже,как правило, диагноз.


Не только диагноз. Но еще и необразованность, я бы добавил. Мировые религиии на то и мировые, что вышли за рамки этноса, нации, расы. 

ЗЫ Был лучшего мнения о господине Ревякине

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Обычное православие головного мозга, вероятность излечения мала, но всё же существует, особенно если вспомнить языческие корни поэзии Ревякина. Правда, сейчас он сам от этого открещивается как от "мерзости". Да что, в конце концов, взять с человека, у которого *реальный* диагноз и дурка за плечами. Достаточно вспомнить, как он вступил в НБП, а через две недели вышел.  :Smilie:  Ждём-с новых "откровений".

----------


## Aion

> ЗЫ Был лучшего мнения о господине Ревякине


Столичная сансара опасна для сибирских самородков... :Mad:

----------

Homa Brut (25.05.2009), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (27.05.2009), Чиффа (25.05.2009)

----------


## Bob

> Ждём-с новых "откровений".


Что-то не очень хочется... :Confused:

----------


## Tenzin Chophel

Несколько перлов из "Настольной книги атеиста", Издательство политической литературы, М., 1971:

Положение буддизма о непротивлении злу насилием, а также призывы к терпению, отказу от борьбы за лучшую жизнь на земле обеспечили ему поддержку эксплуататорских классов.

Буддизм, будучи религией, делает неверный вывод из установления неизбежного в классовом обществе для подавляющего большинства людей факта страдания.

Вера в равенство всех живых существ в страдании и возможности спасения разоружала трудящихся в борьбе против угнетателей.

Ламаизм имеет ряд специфических особенностей, которые заключаются главным образом в усложнении обрядности, дающей якобы возможность общения верующих с богом.

В 30-х годах по требованию трудящихся было постепенно закрыто большинство дацанов Забайкалья и все хуралы Калмыкии, а их здания переданы трудящимся.

Буддизм увековечивает несправедливые социальные порядки на земле, утверждает буржуазные отношения в обществе, как раз и навсегда установленные и не подлежащие пересмотру. Он призывает к отказу от попыток думать о проблемах общественных, утверждая, что главное для человека - личное благополучие, личное спокойствие, собственные интересы в этом мире.

Сущность буддизма заключается в требовании ухода от мира, бегства от общества, в утверждении холодного эгоизма себялюбивого индивидуализма. Вот почему буддизм находит поддержку в современном буржуазном мире.

Все сохранившиеся обряды и праздники ламаизма наносят вред верующим, закрепляя антинаучную религиозную идеологию и ложась на их плечи тяжким экономическим бременем.

Еще не падаете под тяжким бременем, дорогие буддисты?  :Smilie:

----------

Александр С (28.05.2009), Вова Л. (27.05.2009), Дмитрий Певко (28.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Положение буддизма о непротивлении злу насилием, а также призывы к терпению, отказу от борьбы за лучшую жизнь на земле обеспечили ему поддержку эксплуататорских классов.


Эх. Где те эксплуататоры?  :Frown:

----------


## Tenzin Chophel

> Эх. Где те эксплуататоры?


Что, Топпер, не чувствуете поддержки эксплуататоров? Наверно, они со времен дорогого Леонида Ильича перевелись.  :Smilie:

----------


## Fritz

Да нет, злые языки говорят, что до 59-го года в Лхасе проживали эксплуататоры, а потом переехали в Дхарамсалу. Вон, говорят из недовольных трудящихся локаторы делали для передачи мистических данных.

----------

andykh (28.05.2009), Александр С (28.05.2009)

----------


## Tsewang Donden

> В 30-х годах по требованию трудящихся было постепенно закрыто большинство дацанов Забайкалья и все хуралы Калмыкии, а их здания переданы трудящимся.



Вот ето прекрасно. По требованию трудящихся здания переданы трудящимся. )

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Эх. Я вот слушал недавно как буддист в соседней комнате с любовницей распевали ЧОД на мотив: "Смело товарищи в ногу... И как один умрем в борьбе за это. "
Незабываемое зрелище.
Ну и другие тексты на мотивы караоке. 

Как говаривали в советское время: Маразм крепчает.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Если говорить о фразах, то в Бурятии в дацане как-то зашли в один дом и услышали от девушки: И что вы русские здесь делаете. у вас же есть своя синагога.

От другой женщины я услышал что Будда был бурятом, а посему русским надо искать русского бога

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (01.06.2009), Sforza (28.05.2009), Tiop (28.05.2009), Александр С (28.05.2009), Дмитрий Певко (08.06.2009)

----------


## Александр С

Надо говорить, что Будда был древним укром.

----------

Sforza (28.05.2009), Алекс С (28.04.2010)

----------


## Саша П.

К сожалению не удается вспомнить ничего чудовищного и идиотского  именно о буддизме.   Обычно  оказывается, что говорящий рассказывает о чем-то своем. .

Первый сторонний отзыв о буддизме, который я услышал, был в советские времена от секретаря райкома партии. Он повертел
в руках случайно подвернувшуюся в гостях машинописную копию "100 дзенских историй" и процедил с пониманием: "А...Буддизм... Религия аристократов..."

По иронии судьбы эта же книжка много лет  спустя попалась на глаза знакомому милиционеру, сотруднику убойного отдела.

" - Ну.. Ну, и как там летают - в Дзен?"

----------

Бо (19.06.2009)

----------


## Sforza

> От другой женщины я услышал что Будда был бурятом, а посему русским надо искать русского бога


В итоге, мы его нашли.Это Господь Самантабхадра. :Smilie:

----------


## Tenzin Chophel

> Надо говорить, что Будда был древним укром.


Будда определенно был арийского происхождения и проповедовал Благородные (арийские) истины. А арийцы мигрировали, в том числе и в Индию, откуда-то из наших мест.

31. Глаза Будды были глубокого голубого цвета, как сапфиры (http://dazan.spb.ru/teachers/buddha/32-priznaka-buddhi/).

Такова, о монахи, *арийская* истина о существовании страдания: рождение есть страдание, старение есть страдание, болезнь есть страдание, смерть есть страдание, соединение с неприятным есть страдание, разъединение с приятным есть страдание, неполучение желаемого есть страдание, короче, пять групп привязанности есть страдание.

----------


## Bob

А при чём здесь глаза Будды?

----------


## Tenzin Chophel

> А при чём здесь глаза Будды?


Чтобы предположить, что он не был азиатского происхождения. А Вы видели голубоглазых азиатов? А славян или, скажем, европейцев?

----------


## Bob

Дык это признаки Буддовости, они есть у того кто стал Буддой и не важно в какой стране он родился.  :Wink:

----------


## Tenzin Chophel

> Дык это признаки Буддовости, они есть у того кто стал Буддой и не важно в какой стране он родился.


Но это еще и признак арийского происхождения. Боюсь, мы можем перейти в офф-топик.

----------


## Bob

Посмотрите Сутру Неисчислимых Смыслов или Лаккхану-Сутту.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> А при чём здесь глаза Будды?


А вот один русский художник танок чуть в очередной раз не получил от одного бурята когда стал утверждать что будд надо рисовать канонически с голубыми глазами. Это было сильнейшим потрясением для бурятского мужчины, что будда и вдруг не с азиатскими глазами

----------

Александр С (29.05.2009)

----------


## Bob

Просто в разных текстах имеются разночтения.

----------


## Fritz

> А вот один русский художник танок чуть в очередной раз не получил от одного бурята когда стал утверждать что будд надо рисовать канонически с голубыми глазами.


Так ведь говорят, что и Чингисхан голубоглазым был...
Тэлэрэш!!

----------


## sidhi

Этнический буддист как то заявил буддисту славянину(наверняка не зная что он буддист):
"- Вы молитесь Христу...Мы молимся Будде...но бог ведь один..."  :Wink:

----------

Алазов_Алексей (19.10.2014)

----------


## Джек

> Так ведь говорят, что и Чингисхан голубоглазым был...


А еще он был рыжеволосым... Ну вылитый скандинав :Smilie:

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> В итоге, мы его нашли.Это Господь Самантабхадра.


А не является ли эта фраза СФОРЦА чудовищной? Монтлевич конечно ее бесконечно повторяет, но повторяет вслед за Дандароном, который был все же восточный человек по рождению и весь пантеон был ему изначально близок. У русского человека есть свои эмоционально-значимые объекты  кои и "душу растревожат и ...бросят в дрожь" Но весь буддийский пантеон для русского человека чисто умственен и душу в дрожь не бросает от взгляда на него, а вот от православных вещей и душу щемит и душу тревожит и т.д.

Душу собственно не обязательно особенно тревожить. Речь идет о том, что эти объекты естественно близки сердцу и раскрывают его. Но вместе с раскрытием и успокоение несут той же душе подобно лекарству Габур как пишет Нацог Рандол в карна тантре.  А вот буддийские божества понять можно? а вот полюбить и в сердце принять сложно. Если бы сказочные русские герои обсуждали этих свирепых божеств то иначе как о ЧУДИЩАХ о них и  не говорили. Разве что в конце сказки эти чудища становились бы принцессами и принцами или по русски добрыми молодцами и василисами прекрасными. По видимому кое-кому сам мой текст покажется примером чудовищных фраз о буддизме.


Но вот недавно натолкнулся в обсуждении нового романа Проханова на такие фразы:
  (автор Сергей Батчиков — исследователь закономерностей нелинейных процессов в больших системах (теория хаоса), в том числе на материале российских «рыночных реформ», председатель правления Российского торгово-финансового союза. )

     "......     В восьмидесятых годах прошлого века я занимался в Амазонии разными исследованиями по программе биохимического контроля над сознанием. Одним из элементов этой программы было изучение галлюциногенов. Тут уже говорилось о наркотиках, но на самом деле, если посмотреть Тимоти Лири или Станислава Грофа, есть большая разница между наркотиками и психоделиками. Это две разные субстанции, два разных состояния души и тела, сознания и подсознательного. То, что происходит после рождения и до смерти, прекрасно отражено в искусстве и отработано в науке. Но вообще-то самое интересное — то, что происходит до рождения и после смерти. Стремление к инобытию, понимание того нечто, которое существует вне нашей реальности. Психоделики открывают эти возможности. 

  ....     В минувшем декабре мы с некоторыми моими друзьями, которые здесь присутствуют, опять были на психоделической "сессии" в Южной Америке, куда я много раз уже приглашал Александра Андреевича  Проханова. Он всякий раз отвечал, что если я буду настаивать, то он, конечно, поедет, но в этот раз у него опять "не складывается". Так и на этот раз случилось, мы без Александра Андреевича бродили по правому полушарию, где, в общем-то, записана вся история человечества от начала до конца, в том числе всё, что происходило и будет происходить с тобой лично. И "там" всем нам сказали приблизительно следующее: "

Ребята, Бог один, но народы разные. Сейчас вы пользуетесь чужой духовной практикой, стремитесь прийти к инобытию через шаманство, а на земле вы — православные, поэтому должны идти по этому пути. И больше не залезайте к нам со своими проблемами". 

     Когда я вернулся, Сергей Георгиевич Кара-Мурза, который вообще-то далёк и от мистики, и от психоделиков, человек очень рационального ума, неожиданно дал мне блистательный трактат Сергея Хоружего (кстати переводчика Улисса Джойса - j-d), где было чётко показано, что нельзя смешивать разные духовные практики, что стремление к инобытию должно осуществляться только в рамках своей духовной традиции, своего духовного концепта. Буквально сразу же мне позвонили другие мои друзья и сказали: "Полетели на Афон!" Так я 7 января, в Рождество Христово, оказался на Афоне, где монахи объяснили, о чём идёт речь, почему нельзя так делать. "



И могет быть не так уж не права была та бурятская женщина коя утверждала что у русских свой бог, у бурят свой.

В данном случае я ничего не утверждаю, просто показываю как быстро очевидные вещи могут стать чудовищными и наоборот.

----------


## Sforza

*Jambal DordJe пишет
\\\У русского человека есть свои эмоционально-значимые объекты кои и "душу растревожат и ...бросят в дрожь" Но весь буддийский пантеон для русского человека чисто умственен и душу в дрожь не бросает от взгляда на него, а вот от православных вещей и душу щемит и душу тревожит и т.д////*
Может быть я какой-то особенный русский,но от православных "вещей" у меня уж точно ничего не щемит(в отличие от буддийских,кстати).Я и к христианству -то без раздражения(и где-то даже с пониманием)  начал относиться лишь после того,как столкнулся и(тешу себя мыслью)немного смог понять тибетское направление в буддизме.И это не смотря на то ,что был крещён во младенчестве,и что бабка моя покойница(Царствие ей Небесное)была истово верующим человеком(у нас в кухне всегда стоял образок Николая Угодника,который она денно и нощно намаливала),и что родители мои худо-бедно,но пытаются посещать церковные богослужения,хотя бы по большим ,но праздникам..И что общаться по жизни так или иначе приходится с людьми возможно не особо верующими.но которые позиционируют себя как православные...и прочая и прочая и прочая.. :Smilie: 
Та что.Джамбал Дордже,на Вашем месте я бы не стал делать таких смелых заявлений. :Wink: 
,

*Jambal Dordje пишет:
/// и на этот раз случилось, мы без Александра Андреевича бродили по правому полушарию, где, в общем-то, записана вся история человечества от начала до конца, в том числе всё, что происходило и будет происходить с тобой лично. И "там" всем нам сказали приблизительно следующее: 
\\\Ребята, Бог один, но народы разные. Сейчас вы пользуетесь чужой духовной практикой, стремитесь прийти к инобытию через шаманство, а на земле вы — православные, поэтому должны идти по этому пути. И больше не залезайте к нам со своими проблемами".* 
Хм.Позвольте промолчу.Не буду никак комментировать.А то ,боюсь,могу наговрить много лишнего. :Cool: Скажу  одно- _в корне не согласен!_
Да и вообще,речь сейчас немного о другом,уж точно никак не о шаманстве.

*Jambal Dordje пишет:
///где было чётко показано, что нельзя смешивать разные духовные практики, что стремление к инобытию должно осуществляться только в рамках своей духовной традиции, своего духовного концепта///*
Так, а кто говорит о смешении?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

*Jambal Dordje пишет:
// могет быть не так уж не права была та бурятская женщина коя утверждала что у русских свой бог, у бурят свой.//*
Я не знаю о ком там говорила эта  женщина,но у меня сложилось такое впчатление ,что говорила она о каком-то местном бурятском божке.Вы уж меня простите.Ибо"зажать" Дхарму Будд, а не делиться  радостью благословенного учения с ищущими  истину иноверцами,могут лишь люди тёмные или своекорыстные(о всех смыслах этого слова).
И в этом вопросе меня вряд ли кто сможет переубедить.Даже Вы.При всё  уважении. :Smilie:

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Каждый по своему с ума сходит -сказал мой дядя прослушав тибетские ритуалы на первой тогда пластинке с записью тибетских ритуалов. Дядя был был бодисаттовского вида и старостой в церкви где крестили Путина. наверное и на Путина составил досье, точнее на его родителей. Работа была такая у старост=бухгалтеров коих ставило государство. Регулярно получал зарплату от церкви и государства и читал всевозможные церковные книги. При такой работе это было возможно. Его мать, моя бабушка жила в одной комнате со мной и я можно сказать вырос под образами и с постоянно горевшей лампадкой. Но это никакого влияния на меня не оказало и даже чтение библии для бабушки ничем не отличалось от чтения Как закалялась сталь". Постарше прочел Евангелии и их поэтический строй меня как-то сильно задел, но опять не пошел в церковь воцерковляться. Потом буддизм и только сейчас что-то торкает в православных храмах. Ни в каких службах не участвую и не молюсь, не осеняю себя крестами и пр., но не могу отрицать мощной благодати исходящей от православия. Я не связываю это с какими-то конкретными фигурами, с коими я впрочем не общаюсь, да и не внушают они мне желания быть православными: их облики представляются какими-то надуманными. И по отношению к ним мне хочется повторить дядину фразу, что каждый по своему с  ума сходит. Возможно "сойдя с ума" в буддизме уже как-то по другому воспринимаешь и православие и православных и видишь там совсем какие-то другие аспекты. Равно как и в буддизме и в буддистах. 

Настоящая тема ЧУДОВИЩНЫХ ФРАЗ вообще постоянно присутствовала, присутствует и будет присутствовать на форуме во всех темах, поскольку все время некоторые участники впаривают фразы от коих хоть стой хоть падай и модераторы как раз могут поделиться своей коллекцией забабаненных сообщений, поскольку именно их чудовищность и служит причиной бана. 

СФОРЦУ. когда буряты говорят о своем боге то обычно так по русски называют Шакйамуни и иже с  ним. Эти не очень грамотные буряты не зажимают дхарму а воспринимают будду и буддизм очень интимно и зачастую не видя того же благоговения у русских кою видели у своих бабушек и дедушек естественно считают что русские здесь лишнии. (Русские в данном случае включают всех европейцев, а точнее не монголо-бурят).

Сфорцу.Остальные вопросы следует адресовать не мне а автору выступления то есть Сергею Батчикову. За его опыть с психоделиками я не в ответе, но подобные взгляды как-то уж часто встречаются и вопрос: нет ли какой-то ошибки или недоработки во включении буддизма в российскую среду.( Это уже не в тему совсем но вот куда вы в мандале помещаете Иисуса Христа или Матрону московскую?)

Возможно у вас волосы дыбом встают от чудовищности некоторых моих фраз но вот же у Ваджрабхайравы лежат под ногами индуистские боги: Брахма Вишну, Шива , а вот Кришна почему то не лежит.  Иисус конечно не божество (православные разорвут), а скорее один из махасиддхов, но вот куда его поместить созерцающему в православной стране. Как вы решаете этот вопрос?

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

> Не, ну почему... Если все формальности (водка,хадак, три простирания) будут соблюдены - пожалуйста. Вот тайная форма Винни в союзе с Пятачком - это уже отдельный разговор...


Уже танки яб-яб появились.

----------


## Homa Brut

> Ребята, Бог один, но народы разные. Сейчас вы пользуетесь чужой духовной практикой, стремитесь прийти к инобытию через шаманство, а на земле вы — православные, поэтому должны идти по этому пути. И больше не залезайте к нам со своими проблемами


Самое интересное, что когда заходят разговоры о том что бог един, лишь духовные традиции разные, очень немного находится при этом людей которые верят в Создателя вне всяких традиций: ну создал кто то Вселенную ну и ладно. Верь себе в этот факт, предерживаясь креационизма. Ан нет, обязательно утверждая, что "бог един" все равно придерживаются определенной традиции (православия, например), а то и вовсе намешают всего до кучи (тут тебе и несусветная смесь православия, буддизма и индуизма и еще много чего).

----------


## Гьялцен

В православии не говорят "бог един", это скорее простонародно-интеллигентское суеверие. вообще фраза "бог един  " по существу не содержит никакой смысловой нагрузки. равно как и фраза "бог в душе". ИМХО.

----------


## Топпер

> Уже танки яб-яб появились.


Это, что за чудо?

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

Яб отец.Юм мать.Что такое яб-юм я уж думаю вы знаете.

----------


## Топпер

Я имею в виду где столь чудесные танки появились и по какому поводу? Есть ли в сети?
Эх, давно ли лама Шенпен Ринпоче пугал меня перспективой появления таковых  :Frown:

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

Спросите у Легбы про тайные ритуалы тантры Винни-Пуха.(в союзе с Пятачком.)

----------


## Aion

> Что такое яб-юм я уж думаю вы знаете.


Знаем: 
*  Владимир Коробов 
Яб, Юм и Zero* 
(краткие записки о теории непреднамеренных соответствий)

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

А у кришнаитов я видел танки яб-юм-юм-юм-юм-юм-юм-юм-юм-юм и яб-юм-юм-юм-юм-юм-юм-юм-юм-юм-юм-юм-юм-юм.

----------

Дмитрий Певко (08.06.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Спросите у Легбы про тайные ритуалы тантры Винни-Пуха.(в союзе с Пятачком.)


Это не считается. Пятачок - девочка

----------

Aion (03.06.2009), Legba (03.06.2009), Sforza (03.06.2009)

----------


## Legba

> Это не считается. Пятачок - девочка


Именно! Желающим большего наукообразия рекомендую -  В. П. Руднев «Винни Пух и философия обыденного языка» 1996

----------


## Александр С

Чебурашка, к слову, тоже. 

Если кому-то показалось, что танка не яб/юм, а что-то еще, то он просто не разглядел хорошенько (или художник не совсем отчетливо изобразил) фигур. 

Иначе это не танка - modern art, что угодно.

----------


## Aion

> Если кому-то показалось, что танка не яб/юм, а что-то еще, то он просто не разглядел хорошенько (или художник не совсем отчетливо изобразил) фигур.


Всякое бывает...

----------


## Александр С

> Всякое бывает...


Кстати, отличная идея для "расследования" ala Дэн Браун!

----------


## Aion

> Кстати, отличная идея для "расследования" ala Дэн Браун!


Хорхе Луис Борхес. Три версии предательства Иуды.

----------

Александр С (04.06.2009), Чиффа (04.06.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZWY2NGuh3Y
с момента 7.52

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZWY2NGuh3Y
> с момента 7.52


Вот один из комментариев.
onlydontknow (4 months ago)   
+2   
Reply 
Ну ты и баран батюшка,﻿ мораль говориш в буддизме, а ведь бога там нет, будда бедь не бог. Буддизм даже называют атэистической религией.

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

Я полностью всё скопировал.Ошибки не мои.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вот один из комментариев.
> onlydontknow (4 months ago)   
> +2   
> Reply 
> Ну ты и баран батюшка,﻿ мораль говориш в буддизме, а ведь бога там нет, будда бедь не бог. Буддизм даже называют атэистической религией.


Не все буддисты еще "выдавили из себя по капле" веру в бога-творца.

----------


## Tiop

"будда бедь не бог" - это Сильно  :Smilie:

----------


## Fritz

> По крайней мере мантры подобные мантрам Ваджраяны, где ценность заключается не в смысле произнесённого, а в вибрациях, не используются.


(с) взято тут: http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...96&postcount=3

----------


## Tiop

И что в этом неправильного?

----------


## Юань Дин

Нашел в интернете:

"Последователям Будды хочется сказать, что если они не откажутся от этого лжеучения и поклонения идолам, то после смерти их ожидает Ад. *И тогда в Аду у них будет полная нирвана!*"

Афтар жот  :Smilie:

----------


## Иилья

Круто!!!

----------


## Fritz

> И что в этом неправильного?


Да почти всё. Смысл - это то, чем мы наделяем что-либо - вибрацию, произнесённое, невибрацию, непроизнесённое и т.д. В Ваджраяне ценность имеет именно смысл, и мантры имеют смысл, собственно мантры это по сути ужатый до безобразия текст, с тем же смыслом, что и неужатый. Если бы было так, как говорит автор, то, к примеру, животные понимали бы смысл "неваджраянских" мантр. Или православные резко становились бы неправославными при "прослушивании смысла".

----------


## Tiop

Если грубо, когда говорят о смысле выражений языка, в нашем случае мантр, имеют в виду понимание этих выражений, которое основывается на (глубинной) грамматике языка. В случае невозможности идентифицировать выражения одного языка, основываясь на понимании взаимосвязи их элементов между собой и с элементами другого, такое выражение или совокупность выражений является бессмысленным.

Произвести такую идентификацию со многими мантрами, особенно "биджа", невозможно, это набор бессмысленных комбинаций фонем санскрита (но не морфем!).

Таким образом, говорить о присущем им смысле нельзя, тем о более о ценности их смысла (которого нет).




> Если бы было так, как говорит автор, то, к примеру, животные понимали бы смысл "неваджраянских" мантр.


Тибетские ринпоче привязывают к животным тексты с мантрами, чтобы мантры действовали на животных, но животные, естественно, никаким смыслом их не "наделяют".

Или же не знающие санскрита тибетцы могут крутить все подряд барабаны, и польза от кручения, как считается в этой традиции, не зависит от наделения смыслом санскритских слогов, написанных по-тибетски.

Т.е. у мантры без всякого смысла и даже звукового произнесения есть некая сила, вибрация, энергия (про вибрации пишут все известные тибетские учителя).

Поэтому все что там сказано -- правильно.

----------


## Fritz

Это Ваше мнение, что там всё правильно. По-Вашему выходит, что мантры приравниваются к песням Иосифа Кобзона - смысл одинаков - отсутствует. Про глубинную грамматику языка ничего не понял. Фрагменты из жизни народного тиб. буддизма, а точнее неверное понимание этих фрагментов,  тоже не аргумент. Довольно смело лишать действия людей, с которыми мало знаком, смысла. Все вибрации о которых пишут учителя несут смысл, причом, весьма глубокий. Лично я получал комментарии на мантры, на все участки мантр, в т.ч. и якобы бессмысленные. Может, я просто щаслифчик?)))
Если Вам всё равно что крутить - барабан с мантрой или ручку унитаза в туалете, то Вы тоже счастливчик.

----------

Homa Brut (16.06.2009), Дондог (28.07.2011)

----------


## Tiop

Если вам объясняют, что текст на неизвестном языке (или некий набор символов) -- "про любовь", это не значит, что для вас этот набор символов стал осмысленным. А смысл этот весьма глубокий)))

----------


## Tiop

> По-Вашему выходит, что мантры приравниваются к песням Иосифа Кобзона - смысл одинаков - отсутствует.


Это по-тибетскому выходит, есть даже специальные пояснения-предостережения, что текст только кажется осмысленным, на самом деле это набор звуков.




> Фрагменты из жизни народного тиб. буддизма, а точнее неверное понимание этих фрагментов, тоже не аргумент.


И в чём же неверное, и почему "народного буддизма" -- народ и партия едины ))) ?

----------


## Fritz

Нет, давайте не будем уходить в более мелкие частности. Некто сообщил: "По крайней мере мантры подобные мантрам Ваджраяны, где ценность заключается не в смысле произнесённого, а в вибрациях, не используются. " Я утверждаю, что смысл у ваджраянских мантр есть, даже для животных.


Большая советская энциклопедия
Смысл
        1) идеальное содержание, идея, конечная цель (ценность) чего-либо (С. жизни, С. истории и т. д.). Термин «С.» может обозначать целостное содержание какого-либо высказывания (научного, философского, художественного), не сводимого к значениям составляющих его частей и элементов, но само определяющее эти значения. Таково, например, понятие «С. произведения искусства» (С. художественного образа), равнозначное понятию художественной идеи. Категория С. получила особую разработку в ряде направлений идеалистической философии конца 19 — 20 вв., прежде всего в идущем от В. Дильтея (См. Дильтей) учении о «понимании» как специфическом методе «наук о духе» (т. е. гуманитарных наук), в основе которого лежит интуитивное постижение и целостное истолкование смысловых связей различных форм человеческой культуры (см. также Понимающая психология). 2) В логике — то же, что Значение. 3) В языкознании — иногда синоним значения (например, в часто встречающемся сочетании «смысловая структура слова»), но обычно противопоставляется ему (см. Значение лексическое) и может означать: совокупность внеязыковых характеристик содержания, в отличие от значения как обобщения его внутриязыковых характеристик, семантическую характеристику целого высказывания или текста, в отличие от значения (на уровне отдельного слова), коннотативную (см. Коннотация), а значение — денотативную (см. Сигнификат) сторону содержания слова (при этом в разных концепциях С. понимается либо как целое, а значение как его компонент, либо, наоборот, как компонент значения). В модели «смысл — текст» С.— понятие, описывающее глобальное содержание высказывания.


Благо автор нам знаком, и устремления его подобгадить при случае Махаяну нам видны.

----------

Homa Brut (16.06.2009), Дондог (28.07.2011)

----------


## Bob

> есть даже специальные пояснения-предостережения, что текст только кажется осмысленным, на самом деле это набор звуков.


Пример приведите пожалуйста.

----------

Homa Brut (16.06.2009)

----------


## Tiop

Fritz, смысл в структурной семиотике и лингвистике имеет вполне определённое значение, и про глубинную семантическую грамматику я не зря сказал.




> Большая советская энциклопедия
> Смысл


ок




> Некто сообщил:


Верно сообщил, потому что речь шла о важности понимания смысла выражений естественного языка ("на котором" мы мыслим).




> Я утверждаю, что смысл у ваджраянских мантр есть, даже для животных.


Вы, видимо, про пункт №1, но там речь об основной идее, *цели* и *ценности*. (заметьте, что вы сами сказали в одном из предыдущих сообщений про "ценность смысла", это тогда тавтология).

Но эти вещи -- искусственные \ внеязыковые, на Библии могут клясться и тоталитарные тираны, и рьяные демократы (~на её смысле). Любое выражение в жизни по согласованию может означать что угодно, притом и полную противоположность значению в естественном языке, например, "шняга" может значить что-то интересное и прикольное.

"Смысл" в смысле предназначения, функции, цели применения\использования и значимости для практики мантры имеют. Но это лучше назвать предназначением.




> Пример приведите пожалуйста.


Вот с официального сайта (как я понял) активистов КК\Тай Ситу:




> A mantra is a powerful word or phrase that may or may not have meaning in the same way as a sentence.


http://www.khandro.net/practice_mantra.htm

Сказано, что мантра это имеющее специфическую силу слово или выражение, которое может не иметь смысла.

Там же Khyabje Kalu Rinpoche подтверждает бессмысленность мантр, но говорит, что нужно не забывать, что у них есть функция, т.е. в практическом аспекте они выполняют определённую роль.

Асанга в Бодхисаттвабхуми пишет:

"Precisely this meaning of them (i.e. the _mantra_ words) is, to wit, fruitlessness" (nirarthatA)" (Перевод А. Вэймэна)

Здесь говорится о том, что данный конкретный смысл слов мантры -- бессмыслен. Контекста нет, но это яркий пример того, что такая фишка есть. Примеры и другие, конечно, есть, только искать надо.

----------

Дондог (28.07.2011)

----------


## Bob

Долго что-то искали. :Wink:  Я не отрицаю что мантры воздействуют скорее звуком чем смыслом, но говорить что ВСЕ мантры не имеют смысла это уж простите не так, мантры как правила вполне переволимы, но их обычно не переводят ибо незачем, сакральные слоги не переводимы вовсе, как все понимают.

----------

Homa Brut (16.06.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> сакральные слоги не переводимы вовсе, как все понимают.


Т.е. воздействуют вибрацией?

----------


## Bob

> Т.е. воздействуют вибрацией?


Вы и сами всё прекрасно знаете. :Wink:

----------


## Tiop

> что ВСЕ мантры


Я такого не говорил, Топпер тоже такого не говорил. Биджа-мантры как раз часто совсем непереводимы.

----------


## Bob

Видимо мне почудилось...Просто из вот этого Вашего поста:http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=195 мне показалось что Вы говорите очень обобщённо, ведь слов "некоторые" там нет, как впрочем и "ВСЕ".  :Wink:

----------

Homa Brut (16.06.2009)

----------


## Fritz

> Верно сообщил, потому что речь шла о важности понимания смысла выражений естественного языка ("на котором" мы мыслим).


А ваджраянские мантры что, они неестественным языком воспроизводятся? Неверно сообщил, глупость сообщил. Если Вам это подходит, то хорошо.

Всё остальное что вы наговорили я не понял.

Разве что здесь:




> "Precisely this meaning of them (i.e. the mantra words) is, to wit, fruitlessness" (nirarthatA)" (Перевод А. Вэймэна)


Про бессмысленность тут не пишется. Бесплодность (особенно в контексте понимания пустотности) вовсе не бессмысленность. Бесплодность может быть смыслом.




> Там же Khyabje Kalu Rinpoche подтверждает бессмысленность мантр, но говорит, что нужно не забывать, что у них есть функция, т.е. в практическом аспекте они выполняют определённую роль.


Функция и практический аспект - тоже смыслы. Вы поймите, что "не иметь смысла" = "быть глупостью". А то что там авторитеты говорят ломано переводя с тибетского на английский (тоже не подарок) и потом непонятно кто всё это на русский, то это не аргумент. Лично у меня опыт другой - мои учителя давали комментарий на самые "бессмысленные" слоги. Учителям же и их ученикам которые произносят бессмысленные мантры порекомендую пластинки с записями Иосифа Кобзона или Муслима Магомаева - там тоже теже вибрации.
А Топперу порекомендую хотя бы на выходных устраивать себе разгрузочный день и следить за тем что пишешь.

----------

Homa Brut (16.06.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Ненужность смысла мантры исходит хотя бы из того, что она передаётся практикам без перевода. Т.е. кто знает - тот знает. Но большая часть повторяет мантру не понимая смысла. И, тем не менее, считается, что мантра работает.
Ну и, конечно, вспомним механизированные средства типа барабанов и флажков.

----------


## Fritz

Топпер, Вы путаете бессмысленность с игнорированием смысла отдельными персонажами. Чьё-то неведение относительно предмета не означает объективной  бессмысленности предмета. Палийский канон для христианина-фанатика тоже механизированное средство причём с негативной окраской работы.

----------


## Топпер

я не путаю. Вращение молитвенного барабана считается благоприятным даже в отсутствии вращающего человека. Есть барабаны вращаемые водой и ветром. О каком смысле без человека можно говориь?



> Помимо огромной пользы молитвенных барабанов, описанных в текстах, есть еще и мой собственный опыт. Несколько лет назад, когда я был институте Ченрезига в Австралии, это место показалось мне необычайно тихим, спокойным и безмятежным. Я подумал, что, должно быть, это объясняется тем, что геше Кончог развил в себе бодхичитту. Позднее, однако, я вспомнил, что геше Кончог построил там молитвенный барабан, и понял, что мир и покой объясняются именно этим.
> 
> Затем я отправился в Бразилию. Одна женщина, которая работала в центре Тартанга Тулку, подарила мне книгу о священных объектах, статуях, ступах и молитвенных барабанах. Там было сказано, что возведение молитвенного барабана полностью меняет место, превращая его в тихое и спокойное. Эта книга подтвердила мои предположения о том, что покой института Ченрезига объясняется именно наличием молитвенного барабана.

----------


## andykh

> Т.е. воздействуют вибрацией?


Мне всегда казалось (читал где-то), что в-основном силой связанных с ними пожеланий. Т.е. это референс такой, не работает без подключения к объекту на который собственно ссылается.

----------


## Fritz

> О каком смысле без человека можно говориь?


О смысле вкладываемом создателем барабанов и проч.

Всё остальное по ссылке - вопрос  личных переживаний отдельных персонажей. Даже не буду спрашивать о том, к чему было всё это цитирование.




> я не путаю.


Ещё как путаете! )) И вся эта путаница коренится в ложных воззрениях которые мы уже пока безрезультатно для Вас обсуждали. В частности в воззрении о самобытии предметов, внешних.

----------

Homa Brut (16.06.2009)

----------


## Homa Brut

> я не путаю. Вращение молитвенного барабана считается благоприятным даже в отсутствии вращающего человека. Есть барабаны вращаемые водой и ветром. О каком смысле без человека можно говориь?


Молитвенные барабаны - не природные объекты. Они созданы разумом и руками людей, которые вкладывали в их создание определенный смысл. Fritz совершенно правильно все сказал.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (16.06.2009)

----------


## Tiop

> А ваджраянские мантры что, они неестественным языком воспроизводятся?


"Языком" ничего не "воспроизводится", типа, иногда лучше молчать  :Smilie: . Да, многие мантры вообще не являются языковыми явлениями, и, конечно, бессмысленны, так как смысл это свойство элементов естественно-языковой семиотической системы в их соотнесённости.





> Вы поймите, что "не иметь смысла" = "быть глупостью".


Нет, не понимаю. Текст на незнакомом языке, который я не понимаю, не является глупостью. Но он пока является бессмыслицей для меня.

Если кто-то устанавливает функцию чего-либо, например, выражение "АМЕKILETA KITABU WA WAGENI WAKO" (суахили) будет означать сигнал тревоги (или "развитие недвойственного видения пустоты"), то это не делает выражение понятным в качестве явления естественного языка (языка par excellence). Фраза значит "Он похвалил книгу твоих гостей".

А кто-то будет объяснять, что это про понимание непостоянства вещей, и т.д.




> Неверно сообщил, глупость сообщил.


Да нет, верно сообщил, правильно, а вот вы глупость говорите и противоречите ламам и ринпоче, и вообще своей традиции.




> Учителям же и их ученикам которые произносят бессмысленные мантры порекомендую пластинки с записями Иосифа Кобзона или Муслима Магомаева - там тоже теже вибрации.


Да вы можете рекомендовать что угодно  :Smilie: . Тут же речь о том, как понимется вопрос в традиции, а не как вы понимаете. У Иосифа Кобзона другие звуки в песнях, и их бессмысленное повторение не приносит никакой пользы, вибрации там тоже другие.




> "Precisely this meaning of them (i.e. the mantra words) is, to wit, fruitlessness" (nir*artha*tA)" (Перевод А. Вэймэна)
> 			
> 		
> 
> Про бессмысленность тут не пишется. Бесплодность (особенно в контексте понимания пустотности) вовсе не бессмысленность.


Да нет, вот прочитайте про йогачаринское разделение *артха*-дхарани (дхарани имеющие смысл) и *мантра*-дхарани (не имеющие смысла)
http://books.google.ru/books?id=CKLx...DpWOyATT_sT7Dg

У них же пишется, что мантры характеризуются "магической силой"




> Бесплодность может быть смыслом.


Смыслом "может быть" что угодно.

А кто построил барабан, кто завязывал ленточки, понимал ли он, что строил, понимал ли он, что писал -- это не при чём здесь совершенно.

----------


## ullu

> Это Ваше мнение, что там всё правильно. По-Вашему выходит, что мантры приравниваются к песням Иосифа Кобзона - смысл одинаков - отсутствует.


эээ...мантра это все же переживание, а у переживания нет концептуального смысла.
то есть слоги мантры не складываются в слова, которые передают символический смысл.

Есть в органе такой регистр, когда играют на трубах из нижней октавы и орган звучит в этом регистре, то звук этого органа вызывает у людей непреодолимое чувство печали и люди начинают непроизвольно рыдать.

Но этот звук не несет концептуальной смысловой нагрузки, а передает вибрации вызывающие переживания.

----------


## Bob

> Да нет, верно сообщил, правильно, а вот вы глупость говорите и противоречите ламам и ринпоче, и вообще своей традиции. О бессмысленности много написано, как учёными, так и ламами и ринпоче.


Простите, а у Вас самого-то какая традиция, а то как не увижу Ваши посты так везде "вы глупость говорите" и.т.д. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Homa Brut (17.06.2009)

----------


## Tiop

Прощаю, но не вижу смысла отвечать на этот вопрос.

----------


## Bob

Не обижайтесь, Tiop.

----------


## Fritz

> "Языком" ничего не "воспроизводится", типа, иногда лучше молчать . Да, многие мантры вообще не являются языковыми явлениями, и, конечно, бессмысленны, так как смысл это свойство элементов естественно-языковой семиотической системы в их соотнесённости.


Ну да, есть такие, которые не произносятся, но только представляются или мыслятся. Но это экзотика, да и она имеет смысл - сознание видимого и мыслимого никто н6е отменял. Или хотите всё же сказать, что неважно как мантра выглядит, можно любую по любому поводу юзать, а если нет под рукой одной, то тексты советских песен сгодятся, раз смысла нет? Никак не пойму. Бессмысленность значит нет семиотики и\или соотнесённости. Вибрации как элементы тоже соотносятся и приобретают смысл.




> Нет, не понимаю. Текст на незнакомом языке, который я не понимаю, не является глупостью. Но он пока является бессмыслицей для меня.


Это потому, что Вы пребываете в неведении относительно содержания, это Ваша проблема, а не текста, для Вас на данном этапе безразлично какой именно текст перед Вами. Топпер же объявил все мантры ваджраянские бессмыслицей независимо от наличия информации по ним, т.е. перевода\комментария, т.е. у него текст "виноват" в том, что у него нет перевода этого текста. В этом и чудовищность - всё от ложных воззрений.




> мантра-дхарани (не имеющие смысла)


Если у них нет смысла, то вместо них может быть всё что угодно тоже не имеющее смысла. Что тут сложного? И далее проглядывается смысл: 


> У них же пишется, что мантры характеризуются "магической силой"


 Смысл - магическая сила. Если в традиции говорится, что магическая сила или ещё какие плоды возникают не в силу причин (смысла), то я бы поостерёгся практиковать такую традицию. У меня православие на такие случаи есть - там тоже вещи ниоткуда берутся, без участия смысла.




> А кто построил барабан, кто завязывал ленточки, понимал ли он, что строил, понимал ли он, что писал -- это не при чём здесь совершенно.


Не возьмусь отвечать за посторонних, но вот я всегда пользуюсь барабанами и ленточками со смыслом. Мне при чём, а кому-то не при чём. Может тем кому не при чём и нафик этот буддизм не нужен вообще - смысла-то всё равно нет?

----------


## Fritz

> эээ...мантра это все же переживание, а у переживания нет концептуального смысла.
> 
> Но этот звук не несет концептуальной смысловой нагрузки, а передает вибрации вызывающие переживания.


Вам надо изучить Дхарму, придать смысл своим действиям. У переживания как-раз таки сплошной концептуальный смысл, концептуальнее не бывает, нет концепции нет переживания.
Про орган не знаю. Некоторые плачат и без спец. регистра и без органа, а некоторым слезоточ. газом пшикнули. Вы уж разберитесь с Абхидхармой Будд, а потом приходите поучать.

----------


## Топпер

> Всё остальное по ссылке - вопрос  личных переживаний отдельных персонажей. Даже не буду спрашивать о том, к чему было всё это цитирование.


Да, это к ламе Сопе вопрос. Его вы тоже считаете не компетентным?



> Ещё как путаете! )) И вся эта путаница коренится в ложных воззрениях которые мы уже пока безрезультатно для Вас обсуждали. В частности в воззрении о самобытии предметов, внешних.


Фриц, я же вам уже сколько раз говорил: не стройте из себя эксперта. Вы не знаете основ, что неоднократно демонстрировали, но даёте оценку ложности или правильности воззрений собеседников.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Смысл есть в фразе "покупайте наши самые вкусные в мире пирожки", а Учителя разжевывают по слогам функцию мантры, которую нам необходимо реализовать при начитывании, а не смысл. Мантра это уже нечто, переданное реализованными существами, что мы можем проявить во время начитки, как стул на котором можно сидеть. Какой смысл у стула?  :Smilie: ))

ЗЫ: кто найдет смысл в стуле бегом изучать Дзен :Smilie: )

----------


## Fritz

Топпер,
Ну хорошо, я не знаю основ, а Вы знаете основы, но неверно их понимаете, с ошибками.

По поводу ламы Сопы. Для начала надо было привести значение слова "переживание", желательно на санскрите и\или тибецком. Я же привёл значение слова "смысл" и мы все дружно согласились (внятных аргументов против так и не увидел) что мантры таки имеют смысл. И далее, на ночь грядущую, утверждать что нечто не имеет смысла - отрицать Учение Будды. Благодаря Учению о 12ти ниданах видно, что любой объект нашего потока бытия имеет равновеликий смысл.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

#45
Дон Диез 17 июн 2009 в 0:13

А из христианства буддисты позаимствовали то,что человек,ушедший в нирвану и вернувшийся ради людей,чтобы их спасти(-это высшая степень служения-жертвенность ради других)и становиться буддой.
---------------------------------------------
взято с форума  :Smilie: ))))))))))

----------


## Tiop

Fritz, да тут не о чем уже говорить.

Вы не поняли, почему мантра не является языковым явлением. Есть целый ряд *необходимых* свойств языка, которые отделяют языковые явления *от неязыковых.* В мантре присутствует только фонологический аспект, кое-что есть от прагматики, но нет семантики, синтактики и других свойств.

Я уже это сказал в самом начале, когда говорил о грамматике и невозможности перевода мантр, это тоже самое.

Т.е. мантра это наборы фонем санскрита, которые не имеют смысла.

_Применение_ мантры заключается в её особой _силе_, именно этих вибрациях. _Смысл_ есть у _применения_ мантры, но не у звуков самих по себе. Сюда же относятся и требования _правильного произнесения звуков_ мантры.

Об этом речь и шла в самом начале, когда было сказано, что ваджраянские (впрочем, с китайскими и японскими то же самое) отличаются от паритт и других текстов тем, что их важность заключается в вибрациях, в звуке, а не в смысле, потому что паритты являются языковыми явлениями, текстами, и имеют смысл.

Всё это подтверждается отличием артха-дхарани (осмысленные дхарани) от мантра-дхарани, суть которого в том, что некоторые дхарани вообще _cittaviprayukta_, т.е. "отделённые от мышления", т.е. бессмысленные. Что зафиксировано в писаниях великих бодхисаттв, т.е. является традиционной штукой.

См. также: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dharani

Притом, и те, и те, имеют "магическую силу", однако сила мантр намного сильнее  :Smilie: . Паритты тоже, считается, имеют какую-то чудесную силу.

При этом дхарани и мантра являются взаимозаменимыми терминами, хотя дхарани обычно являются более длинными, и в целом, являются осмысленными текстами.

См. 
http://books.google.ru/books?id=KE56...qiUBg#PPA74,M1

Конечно, часть мантр можно перевести, но суть всё равно в звуке и вибрации.

----------


## Fritz

> Вы не поняли, почему мантра не является языковым явлением. Есть целый ряд необходимых свойств языка, которые отделяют языковые явления от неязыковых. В мантре присутствует только фонологический аспект, кое-что есть от прагматики, но нет семантики, синтактики и других свойств.


Это всё Ваши фантазии, Вы бредите. Или из-за скуки играемся словами? То говорите, что дхарани бессмысленны, то говорите "в целом являются осмысленными текстами." Я так не могу, займите какую-то позицию уже.
В мантрах все аспекты присутствуют. Просто Вы с Топпером об этом не знаете. Про "особую силу" не ко мне, я не эзотерик. Звуков самих по себе не бывает. "Отделённые от мышления" вовсе не  бессмысленные. Бессмысленный значит не имеющий значения, отделённый от мышления - значение. Может вы путаете системы? Это в индуизме объект не имеет значения, т.к. он майя, иллюзия, и у них имя Кришны не отлично от Рамы, или мантра с тектом абвгд равна мантре с текстом ёклмн. А то  что вне мышления - то истинная вибрация, тобишь атман.

да, я тут подумал - как в буддизме бывает что-либо вне мышления? может, citta по-другому стоит перевести или как-то прокомментировать "свободный от citta"

----------


## Tiop

УЖОС!




> Это всё Ваши фантазии, Вы бредите. Или из-за скуки играемся словами? То говорите, что дхарани бессмысленны, то говорите "в целом являются осмысленными текстами." Я так не могу, займите какую-то позицию уже.


Fritz, не говорите ерунды, есть несколько видов дхарани, в том числе мантра-дхарани, я об этом написал.

Всё остальное -- ужос.

----------


## Fritz

Где ужос-то? Проясните, пусть будет прелесть. Я не виноват, что все звуки у меня возникают, пребывают и исчезают при участии citta. Звук (садда) даётся нам только при включённом citta.

----------


## Tiop

Fritz, везде ужос.

Если про этот последний замес, то если что-то не "даётся вам", это не значит, что этого нет, или вы этого не делаете,




> Известен случай, когда Ньютон, задумав сварить яйцо, взял часы, заметил время и через пару минут обнаружил, что в руке держит яйцо, а варит часы. Когда же великий физик писал свои труды, то, поглощенный мыслями, забывал одеваться и есть.
> 
> Альберт Эйнштейн, встретив своего друга, рассеянно сказал: «Приходите ко мне вечером. У меня будет и профессор Стимсон». Его друг, озадаченный, возразил: «Но ведь я и есть Стимсон!» Эйнштейн на это ответил: «Это не имеет значения, все равно приходите!» 
> 
> Отец русской авиации Жуковский однажды, проговорив целый вечер с друзьями в собственной гостиной, вдруг поднялся, разыскивая свою шляпу, и начал торопливо прощаться, бормоча: «Однако я засиделся у вас, пора домой!»

----------


## Makc

> Топпер,
> Ну хорошо, я не знаю основ, а Вы знаете основы, но неверно их понимаете, с ошибками.


Мне вот что интересно - если Вы не знаете основ, и это сами признали, то как Вы можете утверждать, что тот, кто их знает - понимает неверно, с ошибками?

----------

Иилья (17.06.2009)

----------


## Fritz

> Если про этот последний замес, то если что-то не "даётся вам", это не значит, что этого нет, или вы этого не делаете,


А как Вы об этом узнаёте, чем познаёте то, что Вам не дано? Может, у вас не звук, а запах, когда Вы бессмысленные мантры с Топпером бормочете? На основании чего вы утверждаете - это звук, это вибрация (тоже сомнительное слово эзотерическое, ну да ладно)), это касание?
Случаи с великими людьми к чему приведены? Вася Иванов к примеру видя в темноте верёвку думал что это змея и сильно пугался, теряя в весе при этом. Неведение есть у всех и у Васи и у гениев физики. 



> Мне вот что интересно - если Вы не знаете основ, и это сами признали, то как Вы можете утверждать, что тот, кто их знает - понимает неверно, с ошибками?


Да это я так пошутил, я сказал Топперу тоже самое, что и он мне, но другими словами. Один и тот же предмет можно по-разному понимать в зависимости от воззрения, философии. Можно основы понимать так, а можно эдак. Он считает, что его понимание основ верное, а моё нет. Объяснить только  внятно не может, но это не беда, я долго жить собираюсь, буду ждать. )))) Тоже и с Тиопом. Вера в бессмысленное до добра не доведёт конечно никого.

----------


## Makc

> Да это я так пошутил, я сказал Топперу тоже самое, что и он мне, но другими словами. Один и тот же предмет можно по-разному понимать в зависимости от воззрения, философии. Можно основы понимать так, а можно эдак. Он считает, что его понимание основ верное, а моё нет. Объяснить только  внятно не может, но это не беда, я долго жить собираюсь, буду ждать. )))) Тоже и с Тиопом. Вера в бессмысленное до добра не доведёт конечно никого.


На счет внятности... хочу отметить... раз Вы сами сказали, что "один и тот же предмет можно по-разному понимать в зависимости от воззрения, философии", то возникает такой момент - а применяете ли Вы этот же принцип к текущей беседе? И действительно ли пытаетесь понять то, что Вам говорят?

Что-то мне подсказывает, что если бы Вы, действительно, хотели понять то, что Вам говорят, то Вы бы не стали говорить, что Вам кто-то объяснить "внятно не может". На мой взгляд, так говорят тогда, когда хотят просто поспорить.

Может я ошибаюсь.

----------


## Tiop

Fritz, когда вы бормочете бессмысленные мантры, вы воспринимаете их звук, но не можете воспринять смысл звуков, которого у них нет. К тому и пример, что восприятие чего-либо (или даже действие) совсем не означает восприятие его "смысла".

Всё, привет, я закончил.

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер,
> Ну хорошо, я не знаю основ, а Вы знаете основы, но неверно их понимаете, с ошибками.


Ещё раз хотел бы уточнить вашу квалификацию: вы буддолог со списком работ? Геше? Закончили буддийский университет? Может быть практик, который три года провёл в затворе? Пока вы так и не смогли ничего внятного по этому поводу сказать. Без этого ваши оценки того, кто правильно понимает, а кто не правильно - пустой звук. С тем же успехом, подобные оценки может давать и православный.



> Да это я так пошутил, я сказал Топперу тоже самое, что и он мне, но другими словами. Один и тот же предмет можно по-разному понимать в зависимости от воззрения, философии. Можно основы понимать так, а можно эдак. Он считает, что его понимание основ верное, а моё нет. Объяснить только  внятно не может, но это не беда, я долго жить собираюсь, буду ждать. )))) Тоже и с Тиопом. Вера в бессмысленное до добра не доведёт конечно никого.


Не совсем так. Я не считаю, что моё верное или не верное. На форуме есть люди, которые разбираются в возрениях лучше меня. Но насчёт вас считаю, что у вас просто нет понимания. Только отдельные выхваченные куски. И, опять же, против этого я бы ничего не имел. В конце концов - каждый здесь сам хозяин своих воззрений. Если бы не одно но: вы даёте прямо-таки экспертную оценку своим оппонентам. А вот это, как раз, и не есть хорошо.

----------


## Bob

Мантра/sngags/ - проявление высшего Прозрения в звуковой  форме. 
Текст "Cлова Моего Несравненного Учителя"

----------

Доржик (03.04.2010)

----------


## Fritz

> Fritz, когда вы бормочете бессмысленные мантры, вы воспринимаете их звук, но не можете воспринять смысл звуков, которого у них нет. К тому и пример, что восприятие чего-либо (или даже действие) совсем не означает восприятие его "смысла".
> 
> Всё, привет, я закончил.


А как по-Вашему восприятие работает - только контакт органа слуха с его объектом-"раздражителем" ("вибрацией")) )? Каким образом Вы осмысляете, что в восприятии не участвует сознание слышимого и читта, как вы приписываете смыслу нулевой смысл, т.е. какими четасиками Вы вычисляете что четасик нет? Читта випраюкта можно по-разному понимать можно как пустотность, а можно как самобытие элементов Вашей личности.




> С тем же успехом, подобные оценки может давать и православный.


Топпер, всю Вашу речь про меня можно применить и к Вам.

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, всю Вашу речь про меня можно применить и к Вам.


Можно. Но если вы заметили, я обычно не даю оценку духовного развития оппонетнов. И, тем более, являясь тхеравадином, не сертифицирую представителей Ваджраяны на тему того, кто из них понимает Ваджраяну, а кто нет. Ктоя является доморощенным, а кто истнинным тантриком.

----------


## Fritz

Я тоже не даю оценок духовному развитию - я не могу этого делать технически и мне не нравится выражение "духовное развитие". Представителей Ваджраяны Вы просертифицировали - сказали, что они занимаются бессмысленными вещами, вот у нас во дворе все осмысленные, а в соседнем ящериц жрут и бессмысленные заклинания бормочут. Мы всё поняли.  Про тантриков улыбнулся.

----------


## Топпер

Я не говорю по персоналиям. В этом всё дело. Естественно, что принадлежа к той или иной конфессии мы не можем считать все остальные столь же равноценными. Вы же не считаете, что христиане столь же верной дорогой идут к просветлению, что и буддисты?

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

Вот самая чудовищная фраза.(реальный разговор,я в нём участвовал.)
Ты лох!
Почему?
Ты тащищся от Будды.
Он мне учитель,а не любовник.
Хватит бред нести.
Ну прости пьяницу :Smilie: .
Будда тебя покарает за пьянство.
Шестого Далай Ламу он простил.

----------


## Fritz

> Я не говорю по персоналиям. В этом всё дело. Естественно, что принадлежа к той или иной конфессии мы не можем считать все остальные столь же равноценными. Вы же не считаете, что христиане столь же верной дорогой идут к просветлению, что и буддисты?


Как это не говорите по персоналиям, Вы ж говорите со мной персонально и с  другими тоже. И я тоже если знаю автора и отличаю его от других людей то говорю с ним  поперсонально. Какие ещё могут быть варианты?

Я бы не стал конфессиональность в небуддийском понимании применять к будд. традициям. Некоторые буддисты идут тойже дорогой что и христиане  :Wink:  Особенно те, кому не удаётся попрощаться с христианским воззренческим багажом-горбом при освоении буддизма.  :Wink:

----------


## PampKin Head

*Олард Диксон. Мистерии мухомора. Применение галлюциногенного гриба в шаманской практике.* http://rghost.ru/64602






> Тибетские монахи так же отделяли пленку от шляпки и использовали мякоть гриба, держа ее во рту, не разжевывая и глотая слюну. С помощью этого они достигали восприятия иных миров [37, с. 221]. Возможно, такой мягкий способ, при котором доля психоактивных веществ уменьшается, связан с боязнью сильной интоксикации организма.

----------


## Fritz

Скорее всего таким образом можно регулировать дозу, причём, посторонним, помощникам, - вынул кусок из рта приятеля когда тот поплыл и тот не умрёт но получит атропина сколько надо. Из ЖКТ, если глотать, устанешь вымывать всё это лишнее при передозировке и ещё и не успеешь.

----------


## Legba

Странная инфа - про мухоморы. Никогда такого не слышал от Учителей - и не встречал в текстах. Другие вещества, согласно текстам тантр - имели место, но грибы... А автор ссылается на какие-нибудь источники?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Странная инфа - про мухоморы. Никогда такого не слышал от Учителей - и не встречал в текстах. Другие вещества, согласно текстам тантр - имели место, но грибы... А автор ссылается на какие-нибудь источники?


Тред называется "Самая чудовищная фраза о буддизме".

P.S. ссылка 37: Диксон Олард, Ди Лора. Тайны загробного мира. – М., 2003.

----------


## Legba

> P.S. ссылка 37: Диксон Олард, Ди Лора. Тайны загробного мира. – М., 2003.


Автоцитирование, значит. Молодец дядька, уважаю. Кстати, за "фразу о буддизме" - не очень канает. Чем баловались/не баловались в быту отдельные монахи, мы достоверно утверждать не можем.  :Smilie:

----------

Слава Эркин (20.06.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Как это не говорите по персоналиям, Вы ж говорите со мной персонально и с  другими тоже. И я тоже если знаю автора и отличаю его от других людей то говорю с ним  поперсонально. Какие ещё могут быть варианты?
> 
> Я бы не стал конфессиональность в небуддийском понимании применять к будд. традициям. Некоторые буддисты идут тойже дорогой что и христиане  Особенно те, кому не удаётся попрощаться с христианским воззренческим багажом-горбом при освоении буддизма.


В любом случае прошу экспертообразных вердиктов соответствия тех или иных участников форума их традиции не выносить.

----------

Марица (22.06.2009)

----------


## Fat

> Вот самая чудовищная фраза.(реальный разговор,я в нём участвовал.)
> Ты лох!
> Почему?
> Ты тащищся от Будды.
> Он мне учитель,а не любовник.
> Хватит бред нести.
> Ну прости пьяницу.
> Будда тебя покарает за пьянство.
> Шестого Далай Ламу он простил.


Нохоже на рэп  :Smilie:

----------


## куру хунг

Примирение  Тхеравады с Махаяной

 явно Топпер побеждает,но и Фриц, мы как видим спуску не даёт.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KoQb8...layer_embedded

----------

Слава Эркин (20.06.2009)

----------


## Fritz

> явно Топпер побеждает,но и Фриц, мы как видим спуску не даёт.


В каком месте он побеждает? Кроме невнятных статей из википедии и призывов в стиле "закрой рот ты тут никто" я пока ничего не увидел. Я привёл самый обширный список значений слова "смысл" из БСЭ, намекнул на учение Будды, а в ответ - "ты не буддолог и не из ретрита можешь идти отсюда". Я-то пойду, только все забывают что у меня есть аттестат средней школы, а это значит, что по нормам нашей страны я вполне правомочен высказываться по общим вопросам, без ритритов, обетов и буддологии. Так что у мантр всегда есть смысл, у всего что выражается словом всегда есть смысл. Смысл - это условие существования слова. Об этом даже в Ветхом завете намекается, не то что в Абхидхарме.

----------


## Tiop

Оуарлдпкрпвспаавг.

----------


## Джек

> Об этом даже в Ветхом завете намекается, не то что в Абхидхарме.


1. Ветхий завет - для буддиста не авторитетен. 2. Насчёт Абхидхармы - конкретную ссылочку, милорд!




> Так что у мантр всегда есть смысл


У слов, составляющих мантру, если рассматривать их в отдельности - смысл есть. Но в целое выражение их  не связать. При этом еще есть слог ОМ, биджа слоги - ХУМ, ПХАТ и т.д., начисто лишенные всякой семантики. 
Например:
ОМ МАНИ ПАДМЕ ХУМ - "ом драгоценность лотос хум". 
ОМ А ХУМ ВАДЖРА ГУРУ ПАДМЕ СИДДХИ ХУМ - "ом а хум алмаз учитель лотос сверхспособности хум".
Можно лишь интерпретировать.




> Я-то пойду, только все забывают что у меня есть аттестат средней школы, а это значит, что по нормам нашей страны я вполне правомочен высказываться по общим вопросам, без ритритов, обетов и буддологии


Насколько помню, никаких "основ буддийской культуры" в школе не вводили. А высказываться по вопросу лучше, предварительно получив некоторые знания по теме.

----------

Марица (22.06.2009)

----------


## Fritz

Сам ты Оуарлдпкрпвспаавг.  :Cool: 




> 2. Насчёт Абхидхармы - конкретную ссылочку, милорд!


Я ссылочек принципиально не даю. Ищите сами, Абхидхарму надо всю изучать и понимать, без цитирований. Намекну лишь на 12 нидан. А там у вся Абхидхарма и потянется.




> При этом еще есть слог ОМ, биджа слоги - ХУМ, ПХАТ и т.д., начисто лишенные всякой семантики.


Щас. Это у Вас так, Вы не получали комментариев никогда судя по всему. Ничего страшного, получите.




> Можно лишь интерпретировать.


так любое слово интерпретируется и смысл состоит ещё и из интерпретации, или условности. Если мы с Тиопом договоримся, условимся, что "Оуарлдпкрпвспаавг" означает "я решил на досуге поюродствовать", то  у   нас появится новое слово в нашем  с Тиопом словаре и интерпретировать мы его будем одинаково.




> А высказываться по вопросу лучше, предварительно получив некоторые знания по теме.


Чуть не расплакался от обиды.

----------


## Tiop

> ОМ МАНИ ПАДМЕ ХУМ


Вообще здесь "падме" местный падеж, это тот редкий случай, когда у "слов" в мантре есть санскритские флексии.

Но прикол в том, что самой тибетской традиции осмысленность мантр  как языковых выражений (где она как-то возможна) не интересна, и ту же "мани" они (тибетцы) представляют как шесть слогов, имеющих некую магическую силу, а не как четыре слова.

Причём разные учителя совсем разную силу предполагают у слогов.

Lopez also notes that the *majority* of Tibetan Buddhist texts *have regarded the translation of the mantra as secondary*, focusing instead on the correspondence of the six syllables of the mantra to various other groupings of six in the Buddhist tradition.[3] For example, in the Chenrezig Saddhana, Tsangsar Tulku Rinpoche expands upon the mantra's meaning, taking its six syllables to represent the purification of the six realms of existence:[4]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Om_mani_padme_hung

----------


## Джек

> Но прикол в том, что самой тибетской традиции осмысленность мантр  как языковых выражений (где она как-то возможна) не интересна,


That's right! И вследствие этого, видимо, не грузятся относительно искаженного произношения - "пеме", "бендзра" и т.п.

----------


## Джек

> Чуть не расплакался от обиды.


Кто сказал, что мужчины не плачут?
В сердце боль от тоски затая,
у судьбы ничего не прося,
отвернувшись, украдкой, но плачут...
Разве не были вы очевидцем,
как от горя их слепли глаза,
и катилась скупая слеза -
так непрошенно - по скорбным лицам... (С)

----------

Доржик (03.04.2010)

----------


## Fritz

> Но прикол в том, что самой тибетской традиции осмысленность мантр как языковых выражений (где она как-то возможна) не интересна, и ту же "мани" они осмысляют как шесть слогов, имеющих некую магическую силу, а не как четыре слова.


Тибетский народный буддизм - сила сильная. Скоро весь мир покорит силища эта. Ваджр с колоколом - это тоже у этих ребят значит бессмыленная вещь, просто волшебная и силищу даёт. Мы всё поняли.




> И вследствие этого, видимо, не грузятся относительно искаженного произношения - "пеме", "бендзра" и т.п.


Конечно, смысл-то не теряется, как сумели договориться, так и произносят. Но вот если мантры  и слоги в них не имели бы
 смысла, то у нас было бы 2 варианта, оба плачевных и небуддийских - 1. Произносить вообще ничего не надо, ни правильно ни неправильно 2. Можно произносить всё, что угодно в любой момент - результат (смысл) будет одинаковым.

Утверждать что что либо не имеет смысла означает придерживаться крайностных вредных воззрений, отрицать Дхарму. Это может быть и нигилизм и реализм, нечто существует и нечто не существует, отрицать причины и следствия. Ахтунг.

----------

andykh (21.06.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (20.06.2009)

----------


## Tiop

Далай-лама, ученые тибетские монахи и сотни ринпоче -- народный буддизм, а у Фритца -- ненародный, истинный, аутентичный. Вот это и есть шизотерика.

----------


## Джек

> Ваджр с колоколом - это тоже у этих ребят значит бессмыленная вещь, просто волшебная и силищу даёт. Мы всё поняли.


Ваджр с колоколом - символ союза упайи и праджни - метода и мудрости. 
Вам написали две мантры. Какую семантику вы в них видите?

----------

Марица (22.06.2009)

----------


## Fritz

Я не уполномочен давать комментарии к Тантрам. Сутры читайте. Гугль в помощь. Вон, у Топпера спросите, он уполномочен комментировать Сутры.




> сотни ринпоче -- народный буддизм


Мне один Римпоче, Тулку, недавно комментировал несколько мантр, в том числе и Ом и хум и пхат и ещё кучу всего. Так что мне просто не интересно ребят что вы тут калякаете с утра. Просто экономьте своё время.




> Ваджр с колоколом - символ союза упайи и праджни - метода и мудрости.


А что, ваджр с колоколом не могут иметь какой-то словесный эквивалент? Например Джек - словесный эквивалент некоего юзера на БФ.

----------


## Топпер

> В каком месте он побеждает? Кроме невнятных статей из википедии и призывов в стиле "закрой рот ты тут никто" я пока ничего не увидел. Я привёл самый обширный список значений слова "смысл" из БСЭ, намекнул на учение Будды, а в ответ - "ты не буддолог и не из ретрита можешь идти отсюда". Я-то пойду, только все забывают что у меня есть аттестат средней школы, а это значит, что по нормам нашей страны я вполне правомочен высказываться по общим вопросам, без ритритов, обетов и буддологии.


т.е. вы сами подтверждаете, что буддийского или буддологического образования у вас нет!
По общим вопросам тут все высказываются. На то и форум. Но полагаю, что мнения основанные на аттестате средней школы не столь авторитетны, чтобы исходя из них давать экспертные заключения. 
Поскромнее, пожалуйста. А то у вас уже и объяснения мантр буддийскими учителями в народный буддизм превращаются.

----------


## Fritz

Так ведь ребята говорят, что у мантр нет объяснений. Так ведь? Какие же объяснения учителями мантр могут быть, если у них нет объяснения?

----------


## Джек

> Так ведь ребята говорят, что у мантр нет объяснений.


Отдельные слова мантр - объяснимы и имеют своё значение. Но *с точки зрения санскритской грамматики* эти мантры не представляют собой цельных законченных выражений (в отличие, например, от палийских гатх). Всякое объяснение мантры - это интерпретация данного учителя или традиции.

----------

Марица (22.06.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Так ведь ребята говорят, что у мантр нет объяснений. Так ведь? Какие же объяснения учителями мантр могут быть, если у них нет объяснения?


Вот и разбивают по слогам и каждый слог на свой лад. Но связано это, опять же, со звуком, а не со смыслом. По типу того, что каждый слог закрывает рождение в один из миров.



> Это Ваши проблемы. Скорее всего они связаны с гордыней и недообразованностью. Это не критика, но совет-намёк. Я сам гордый и недообразованный, это преходяще, аничча.


Боюсь, что это может превратиться и в ваши проблемы. Тем более, что вы позволяете себе ставить диагнозы с чем связано то-то и то-то. Не буду делать упор на том, что так разговаривать мирянину с монахом не принято (ибо вы об этом знаете), но напомню, что это нарушает правила форума.



> Излагая личную точку зрения — воздержитесь от категоричности и поучающего тона в адрес других участников.На форуме запрещено переводить дискуссию на обсуждение личных качеств собеседника.На форуме запрещено давать оценку степени развития участника. Все, что можно оценить, — это степень соответствия высказываний собеседника положениям той или иной школы Учения.Не пытайтесь угадывать мотивацию участников форума и не прибегайте к аргументам типа: “На самом деле за Вашими словами скрыт тот-то и тот-то смысл”, “Вашей истинной мотивацией в этом высказывании было то-то и то-то” – по умолчанию подразумевается, что Ваш собеседник думает именно то, что говорит.


Поэтому предупреждаю вас, как модератор: пожалуйста, смените стиль общения на форуме.

----------

Марица (22.06.2009)

----------


## Fritz

> Но с точки зрения санскритской грамматики эти мантры не представляют собой цельных законченных выражений (в отличие, например, от палийских гатх). Всякое объяснение мантры - это интерпретация данного учителя или традиции.


Санскритская грамматика - тоже условность. Относительно этой условности мантры не являются законченным выражением, относительно другой условности являются, относительно санскритской грамматики всё что мы пишем по-русски - не имеет смысла. Условность-причина,  смысл-следствие. Нельзя у следствия отбирать причинуи наоборот. Про учителя и традицию правильно.
Палийские гатхи с т.зр. санскритской грамматики наверняка моветон. )))

----------


## Джек

> Палийские гатхи с т.зр. санскритской грамматики наверняка моветон. )))


1.Может, еще текст на китайском оценим с т.з. русской грамматики?
2. Нет, не моветон (так, к слову). Схожести больше, чем различий.




> относительно другой условности являются





> Про учителя и традицию правильно


Значит, учитель и традиция - тоже условность?

----------

Tiop (20.06.2009)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Отдельные слова мантр - объяснимы и имеют своё значение. Но *с точки зрения санскритской грамматики* эти мантры не представляют собой цельных законченных выражений (в отличие, например, от палийских гатх)...


А это так необходимо?




> Всякое объяснение мантры - это интерпретация данного учителя или традиции.


Но оно, объяснение, всё же есть.

И о чём вобще речь, если мантры взяты из сутр, а не придуманы кем попало. Иначе у вас получается что Авалокитешвара дал непонятно что (гате гате парагате парасамгате...), нет чтобы получше скомпоновать.. так чтоли?

----------


## Топпер

Не о том речь. Речь о другом. О том, что мантры работают за счёт звука (вибраций), а не за счёт смысла и настроя сознания. Поэтому то их и пишут на флажках, барабанах и т.д.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (20.06.2009), Марица (22.06.2009)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Не о том речь. Речь о другом. О том, что мантры работают за счёт звука (вибраций), а не за счёт смысла и настроя сознания. Поэтому то их и пишут на флажках, барабанах и т.д.


Если они работают даже так, то какая разница.
Настрой сознания думаю всё таки есть, тем более когда их смысл объяснён учителями.

+ можно вспомнить то, что мантры на флажках и т.п. оставляют благие кармические отпечатки для многих живых существ, которые впоследствии помогут им получить благое перерождение. Это ли не смысл? (один из).

----------


## куру хунг

Нее..Фриц побеждает.

 В клечатом-это Фриц. 
 Топпер рядом вылазит периодически и какие то телодвижения делает.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ruNi...layer_embedded

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> + можно вспомнить то, что мантры на флажках и т.п. оставляют благие кармические отпечатки для многих живых существ, которые впоследствии помогут им получить благое перерождение. Это ли не смысл? (один из).


Действительно непонятна разница между смыслом, когда кто-то заявляет"я дурак", и описанного вами?

ХУМ = Дхармакайя, которая пустотна уж точно смыслом обладать не может. Там абсолютно ничегошеньки не проявлено, не говоря уж каком-то смысле.

----------


## Aion

> ХУМ = Дхармакайя, которая пустотна уж точно смыслом обладать не может. Там абсолютно ничегошеньки не проявлено, не говоря уж каком-то смысле.


Извините, что влез, но с чего Вы взяли, что смысл должен быть проявлен? Вообще говоря, смысл ищут, долго ищут, и не всегда находят. А говорить о Дхармакайе - то же самое, что молчать, поскольку, она вне самскар...

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Действительно непонятна разница между смыслом, когда кто-то заявляет"я дурак", и описанного вами?


Не понял.




> ХУМ = Дхармакайя, которая пустотна уж точно смыслом обладать не может. Там абсолютно ничегошеньки не проявлено, не говоря уж каком-то смысле.


Где там? и пустотна от чего?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А говорить о Дхармакайе - то же самое, что молчать, поскольку, она вне самскар...


 А найти смысл это найти наиболее точные мысли(самскары) об объекте. Так что каким образом можно найти смысл в мантре, в которой присутствует(не надо про не присутствует, нельзя сказать и т.д. и т.п., думаю мысль должна быть понятна в контексте написанного :Smilie:  ) то, что вне самскар?

----------


## Aion

> А искать смысл это найти наиболее точные мысли(самскары) об объекте. Так что каким образом можно найти смысл в мантре, в которой есть наличие того, что вне самскар?


Рихард Вильгельм переводил термин "Дао" как смысл, а что касается Дао, ему, как известно, можно либо следовать, либо отпадать от него. Наиболее точной мыслью об объекте, по-моему, является мысль, что нет никакого объекта, обладающего самобытием.  А смысл не только в мантре, смотрите шире: смысл во всём...

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Наиболее точной мыслью об объекте, по-моему, является мысль, что нет никакого объекта, обладающего самобытием.


 С чего это? Учителя учат познать отсутствие самобытия на собственном опыте и воспринимать всё так, а не думать такие мысли. "Отсутствие самобытия у объектов" относится к описанию метода, а не к смыслу сущего. Нету бытия, как и нету небытия. Это мысль, но к самому феномену она имеет чисто символическое отношение.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Смысл - осмысливать - мыслить. Мантры это звук, а не написанный текст, который надо осмыслить. На флажках и других предметах это так же используется в качестве звука.  И разжевывание по слогам Учителями относится не к осмысливанию мантры, а к осмысливанию метода. Странно что такие элементарные вещи обсуждаются в разделе Тибетский буддизм. Странно в плане людей.

----------

Марица (22.06.2009)

----------


## Aion

> С чего это? Учителя учат познать отсутствие самобытия на собственном опыте и воспринимать всё так, а не думать такие мысли. "Отсутствие самобытия у объектов" относится к описанию метода, а не к смыслу сущего. Нету бытия, как и нету небытия. Это мысль, но к самому феномену она имеет чисто символическое отношение.


Учителя обладают самобытием? Отсутствие самобытия у объектов относится к сознанию, а не к объектам, которых вне связи с сознанием нет. Между прочим, в чисто символическом отношении к жизни заключён мощнейший психотерапевтический эффект...

----------


## Aion

> Смысл - осмысливать - мыслить.


В чём смысл прихода Бодхидхармы с запада? ©

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Интересно... когда-нибудь я увижу хоть на одном форуме, когда отвечают на тему того, что сказал оппонент, а не на тему фантазий, всплывших из-за нескольких знакомых слов в предложении?..

----------


## Fritz

> 1.Может, еще текст на китайском оценим с т.з. русской грамматики?


Вот именно, давно хотел сказать про иероглифы. Это точно не буквы и не слоги и даже не звуки. Однако смысл есть, и читаются  они по-разному, в зависимости  от провинции и диалекта, хотя осмысляются одинаково, по условию.




> Значит, учитель и традиция - тоже условность?


Конечно условность. А Вы думали что найдёте в учителях и традициях атман? (вспомнилось из острова сокровищ: "...а ты что думал встретить здесь епископа?..." )  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fritz

> ХУМ = Дхармакайя, которая пустотна уж точно смыслом обладать не может. Там абсолютно ничегошеньки не проявлено, не говоря уж каком-то смысле.


Всё пустотное как раз-таки смыслом-то и обладает. Смыслом не обладают только атман, несуществующее и  реальные внешние объекты реалистов и вайбхашиков.  И там это где?

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (21.06.2009)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Всё пустотное как раз-таки смыслом-то и обладает. Смыслом не обладают только атман, несуществующее и  реальные внешние объекты реалистов и вайбхашиков.  И там это где?


Смысл это мысли, в пустоте нет мыслей.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Смысл это мысли, в пустоте нет мыслей.


Отнюдь.. "...форма – пустота, а пустота – форма. Пустота неотлична от формы, форма неотлична от пустоты...".

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Интересно... когда-нибудь я увижу хоть на одном форуме, когда отвечают на тему того, что сказал оппонент, а не на тему фантазий, всплывших из-за нескольких знакомых слов в предложении?..


А ответить на вопрос вопрошающего?




> ХУМ = Дхармакайя, которая пустотна уж точно смыслом обладать не может. Там абсолютно ничегошеньки не проявлено, не говоря уж каком-то смысле.


Там это где?

----------


## Fritz

> Смысл это мысли, в пустоте нет мыслей.


А мысль которая фиксирует что в пустоте нет мыслей есть в пустоте?

----------


## Veronica

> Учителя обладают самобытием? Отсутствие самобытия у объектов относится к сознанию, а не к объектам, которых вне связи с сознанием нет.


 Люди обычно считают, что в случае видения, видит именно сам глаз. Они считают, что видение и глаз – одно и то же. Кроме того, они считают, что "тот, кто видит, – это я", "я вижу вещи", "глаз, процесс видения, и я, – это одно и то же". В действительности это не так. Глаз – это одно, а видение – это другое, и нет никакой такой отдельно существующей сущности, как "я" или "эго". Есть только реальность видения, возникающая на основе глаза.

В качестве примера можно привести человека, который сидит в доме. Дом и человек – две отдельные вещи: дом это не человек, а человек это не дом. Аналогично во время процесса видения. Глаз и видение – это две отдельные вещи; глаз это не видение, а видение это не глаз.

Можно привести еще один пример, человека в комнате, который видит много вещей, когда он открывает окно и видит через него. Если спросить: "Кто именно видит? На самом деле видит человек или видит окно?", то ответом будет: "Окно не обладает способностью видеть; видит только человек". Если опять спросить: "Сможет ли человек видеть вещи снаружи без окна?", ответом будет: "Невозможно видеть вещи сквозь стену без окна. Видеть можно только через окно". Аналогично в случае процесса видения, есть две отдельных реальности глаза и видения. Глаз – это не видение, а видение – это не глаз, но все же без глаза не может быть видения. В действительности видение возникает на основе глаза.

Теперь очевидно, что в теле в каждый момент видения есть только два отдельных элемента, материя (глаз) и психика (видение). *Кроме того, есть и третий материальный элемент – зрительный объект.* Иногда зрительный объект виден в теле, а иногда снаружи тела. В случае добавления зрительного объекта получается три элемента, два из которых (глаз и зрительный объект) – это материя, а третий из них (зрение) – психика. Глаз и зрительный объект, как материя, не обладают способностью знать объект, а видение, как психика, может знать зрительный объект и то, как он выглядит. *Теперь ясно, что в момент видения есть только два отдельных элемента, материя и психика, и возникновение этой пары отдельных элементов называется видением.* 
Иллюзия "я" саккая-диттхи(c)

----------


## Fritz

Про материю -  это тоже примеры чудовищных фраз о буддизме?

----------


## Veronica

Это пример того, как многие мало знают буддизм.
Буддизм не отрицает материю.

----------


## Fritz

В таком случае, все материальные объекты в голове у автора пребывают когда он их видит.
И попрошу конечно же примеры где не отрицается материя. Частное богословское мнение начинающих монахов не предлагать.
Хотя, как слово и не отрицается материя, смотря что мы называем этим словом. Если разновидность психических феноменов из-за жажды и неведения мнимых внешними и материальными то да, не отрицает.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А мысль которая фиксирует что в пустоте нет мыслей есть в пустоте?


Нету ее в пустоте.

----------


## Fritz

Так откуда Вы знаете, как и чем Вы это познали?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Это пример того, как многие мало знают буддизм.
> Буддизм не отрицает материю.


Традиция: не знаю,не была,не участвовала.

Жесть какая.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Так откуда Вы знаете, как и чем Вы это познали?


Пребыванием в пусотности методом элементарного шинэ? нэ?

----------


## Veronica

> И попрошу конечно же примеры где не отрицается материя. Частное богословское мнение начинающих монахов не предлагать.


Хорошо. Берем главу "Влечения, устраняемые с помощью избегания" Сутта о всех влечениях.В ней  Будда, рассказывает о том что надо избегать (обходить,не встречаться,не общаться и тп).

И какие же влечения, монахи, следует устранять с помощью избегания? При этом монах, основательно рефлексируя, избегает вспыльчивых слонов, вспыльчивых лошадей, вспыльчивых быков, вспыльчивых собак, змей, пеньков, колючих зарослей, ям, пропастей, отстойников и помойных ям.

Основательно рефлексируя, он избегает сидеть в неподходящих местах, вращаться в неподходящей среде и водиться с дурными друзьями, поскольку если бы он поступал так, то мудрые товарищи по праведной жизни могли бы посчитать у него возможными дурные мотивы поступков.

Монахи, те влечения, досады и перевозбуждения, которые могут возникнуть у того, кто не избегает этих вещей, не возникают у того, кто избегает их. Монахи, вот что называется влечениями, которые следует устранять с помощью избегания.
Если по вашему  "объектов  вне связи с сознанием нет", то согласитесь странно видеть пожелание избегать свое сознание :Wink:  .

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Зато чесно.И советую удалить свое сообщение .Здесь флуда и общение в стиле чата не любят,вплоть до бана.


не вам мне это советовать, модераторские обязанности вас никоим боком не касаются.

----------


## Veronica

Предупрежден - значит вооружен

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Если по вашему  "объектов  вне связи с сознанием нет", то согласитесь *странно видеть пожелание избегать свое сознание .*





> Все сансарное,пока есть сознание.


Жесть какая.

----------


## Топпер

> + можно вспомнить то, что мантры на флажках и т.п. оставляют благие кармические отпечатки для многих живых существ, которые впоследствии помогут им получить благое перерождение. Это ли не смысл? (один из).


Не уверен, что это можно считать смыслом, который понимает, например птица сидящая на ветке, где закреплён флажок.
Но про само описание - согласен.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (21.06.2009)

----------


## Fritz

> Пребыванием в пусотности методом элементарного шинэ? нэ?


Нэ знаю. Вот и спрашиваю чем Вы фиксируете пребывание в пустотности и как познаете что Вы "сделали шинэ" и теперь в пустотности? Где гарантия что это Вы в пустотности а не Вася или вообще никто?




> Если по вашему "объектов вне связи с сознанием нет", то согласитесь странно видеть пожелание избегать свое сознание .


Так если эти объекты есть, истинно есть, вовне, реально, то их тем более не следует избегать - они ж ведь никоим образом с личностью не соприкасаются и на неё не влияют, неважно сел на пенёк или не сел, пенёк - это пенёк, он сам по себе, а Вася - это Вася, он тоже сам по себе. А вот сознание своё оградить от пеньков, пресечь их возникновение в потоке, - очень хороший совет.))))

----------


## Veronica

Докажите существование потока суттрами.Потока в котором, что либо фиксируется, а потом подобно скатерти самобранке возникает перед своим же источником.

----------


## Fritz

Докажите существование суттр. ))))

----------


## Veronica

Доказать суттры легко.Достаточно встретить монаха практикующего по ним, уже лет 50. тогда как вашему сознанию например, 40 лет.

----------


## Юань Дин

Читаю сегодня новости в интернете. На одной странице речь идет о буддизме. Пишет православный священник Дмитрий Карпенко. Ну, я, естественно, читаю новости бегло и многие буквы пропускаю.
Не прочитав фамилию толком, говорю жене: "Вот, смотри, Дмитрий Кармапенко куды подалси - в священники. Я и не знал, что он священник".

Отсюда мораль: читать надо более медленно.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Нэ знаю. Вот и спрашиваю чем Вы фиксируете пребывание в пустотности и как познаете что Вы "сделали шинэ" и теперь в пустотности? Где гарантия что это Вы в пустотности а не Вася или вообще никто?


Практика шинэ это не тема для пустых разговоров, кто применил этот метод хорошо тот в курсе, что это такое, а своими умствованиями, не имеющими отношения к практики занимайтесь сами, и не выдавайте их за истину в последней инстанции, по крайней мере здесь и в этом разделе. На эту тему Топпер достаточно вам написал. Если вы его не слушайте, других и подавно. Удачи выпендриваться на форуме и захлебываться в фантазиях собственного ума дальше. Рано или поздно встреча с Учением даст свои плоды, но на это надо время.. кому-то больше кому-то меньше.

ЗЫ: это тонкий намек на прекращение диалога с вами ибо бессмысленно.

----------


## Fritz

> "Вот, смотри, Дмитрий Кармапенко куды подалси - в священники.


Ыы Я тоже бегло прочёл Кармапенко, а потом испугался и перепрочёл. Хотя, Дмитрий наш Кармапенко может и в священники, если надо будет. )))

----------


## Fritz

> это тонкий намек на прекращение диалога с вами ибо бессмысленно.


Хорошо хорошо, как скажете. Бессмысленно это когда нет ответа на вопрос. Или когда на вопрос отвечают непонятно что, случайное беспричинное. Например, вопрос "как пройти в библиотеку?", ответ "На эту тему Топпер достаточно вам написал. Если вы его не слушайте, других и подавно."

----------


## Aion

> Люди обычно считают...


Спасибо, но я писал про объекты, а не про материю...

----------


## Veronica

> Спасибо, но я писал про объекты, а не про материю...


Пожалуйста. Только в следующий раз поясняйте, какой именно тип объектов вы имели ввиду.
(а) объекты физические (материальные, конкретные)
(б) объекты исчисляемые//вещественные
(в) объекты отдельные и тп  :Smilie: 

Объе́кт — философская категория, если определять её в пределах эпистемологии, выражающая нечто, существующее в реальной действительности (то есть независимо от сознания) — предмет, явление или процесс, на которые направлена предметно-практическая и познавательная деятельность субъекта (наблюдателя). В качестве объекта может выступать и сам субъект, в качестве субъекта выступает личность, социальная группа или всё общество(с)

----------


## Aion

> Пожалуйста. Только в следующий раз поясняйте, какой именно тип объектов вы имели ввиду.


Я имел в виду объекты вообще, как противоположность субъектов.
*ОБЪЕКТ (от лат. objectum — букв. ’брошенное перед чем-л.’), то, что воспринимается, мыслится, обсуждается и обрабатывается, в отличие от субъекта (того, кто это воспринимает, мыслит, обсуждает и обрабатывает).* (с) там же

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Я имел в виду объекты вообще, как противоположность субъектов.


Так куда "спецу по буддизму" это понять, когда в большинстве случаев "объект" в Буддизме употребляется именно в таком значении :Smilie: )

----------


## Fritz

> Объе́кт — философская категория, если определять её в пределах эпистемологии, выражающая нечто, существующее в реальной действительности (то есть независимо от сознания) — предмет, явление или процесс, на которые направлена предметно-практическая и познавательная деятельность субъекта (наблюдателя). В качестве объекта может выступать и сам субъект, в качестве субъекта выступает личность, социальная группа или всё общество(с)


))) Где взяли-то?

----------


## Veronica

> Я имел в виду объекты вообще, как противоположность  
> *ОБЪЕКТ (от лат. objectum — букв. ’брошенное перед чем-л.’), то, что воспринимается, мыслится, обсуждается и обрабатывается, в отличие от субъекта (того, кто это воспринимает, мыслит, обсуждает и обрабатывает).* (с) там же


Имхо, тут главное  воспринимается, мыслится, обсуждается и обрабатывается.И это не противоречит тому отрывку,что я привела.Но противоречит вашему утверждению :


> Отсутствие самобытия у объектов относится к сознанию, а не к объектам, которых вне связи с сознанием нет.





> ))) Где взяли-то?


В Интернете.
ОБЪЕКТ [object]   1. Предмет, вещь, явление, на которые направлена деятельность; то, что подвергается какому-либо воздействию.

2. В обиходной речи — вообще всякий предмет, вещь.

3. В философии — часть внешнего мира, *существующая вне нас и независимо от нас.* В словаре главным образом принято первое из перечисленных значений

----------


## Aion

> Имхо, тут главное  воспринимается, мыслится, обсуждается и обрабатывается.И это не противоречит тому отрывку,что я привела.Но противоречит вашему утверждению


Противоречие - критерий истины. (Гегель, ранний) Субъект-объектное отношение (сансарушка) - это иллюзия. На самом деле отношение субъект-объект-субъектное. Монизм называеццо, система, ёлы палы...

----------


## Fritz

> 3. В философии — часть внешнего мира, существующая вне нас и независимо от нас. В словаре главным образом принято первое из перечисленных значений 
> 
> В Интернете.


Не во всей философии.

А где конкретно-то в интернете, на удафф ком?

----------


## Veronica

> Не во всей философии.


В нормальной, человеческой философии.
И мы же разговариваем на русском языке, а в русском объект=предмет отдельный.


> А где конкретно-то в интернете, на удафф ком?


В яндекс словаре.

----------


## Fritz

Нормальных человеческих философий несколько. Христиане пользуются одной, индуисты другой, материалисты третьей. Только не надо тут русскому языку ещё учить. И географии тоже.

----------


## Veronica

Никто никого не учит.Просто неохото додумывать в следующий раз, что вы будите подразумевать под "огурцом".Тогда как принято,что  это однолетнее растение из   одноименного рода.
Не легче ли пользоваться принятой симптоматикой?

----------


## Fritz

А Вы что именно огурцом называете - зерно, корень, ветки, плоды? А если некто сфотографировал огурец, на фото огурец?
Сборник принятой симптоматики я уже открыл.

----------


## Veronica

Все растение полностью  :Smilie:  Начиная с семени и заканчивая ботвой.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Просто неохото додумывать в следующий раз, что вы будите подразумевать под "огурцом".


 Приходя в какое-то место надо понимать язык на котором говорят в этом месте, а не приезжать в Китай и предъявлять им, чего это они с вами не на русском говорят. Это Буддийский форум и говорят здесь в соответствующей терминологии, а не по словарям с яндекса.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Языком общения на форуме является русский язык. Исключение составляют форумы "Буддизм в странах".


Ну тогда осильте, что такое терминология в специфичной области. Слово может быть одно, а у медиков это одно значение, у биологов другое.

----------


## Veronica

Я то осилила  и привела цитату из Махаси Саядо.
Иногда зрительный объект виден в теле, а иногда снаружи тела. В случае добавления зрительного объекта получается три элемента, два из которых (глаз и зрительный объект) – это материя, а третий из них (зрение) – психика. Глаз и зрительный объект, как материя, не обладают способностью знать объект, а видение, как психика, *может знать зрительный объект и то, как он выглядит*. Теперь ясно, что в момент видения есть только два отдельных элемента, материя и психика, и возникновение этой пары отдельных элементов называется видением.(с)

*Aion*
Это видение не существует отдельно от сознания,а объект очень даже присутствует.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Разделом не ошиблись? :Smilie:  вам вроде в тот, что через один от этого вниз.

----------

Veronica (21.06.2009)

----------


## Fritz

> Все растение полностью  Начиная с семени и заканчивая ботвой.


Я так понимаю, Вы по весне в землю закапываете и зерно и ботву и сам огурец?




> Объект(упрощено) это отдельный от нас предмет.


Это Вы так считаете. Другие так не считают, например, буддисты всех традиций.




> Глаз и зрительный объект, как материя, не обладают способностью знать объект, а видение, как психика, может знать зрительный объект и то, как он выглядит.


Где гарантия, что эта Ваша материя и объект не есть порция знания видения-психики?

----------


## Veronica

> Где гарантия, что эта Ваша материя и объект не есть порция знания видения-психики?


Добрый день.
 Я не поняла вопрос.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Это скорей о том, что все умствования, определяющие существование материи, сознания и т.п. происходят в сознании.

----------


## Veronica

Спасибо.Тогда, ответ мой таков. 
Я тоже раньше думала, что воровство происходит только в моем сознании, и что убийц нет. Нет и хамов, насильников, пьянец  и тп .  И Fritz никогда в жизни не общался с женщинами. Так как понятие о Fritz появилось в моем сознании совсем не давно,  следовательно до моего момента Fritz не существовал и обязан своему возникновению мне.  Короче, всякое разделение  валила  на  происки моего двойственного ума.

Однако когда вас первый раз хорошо обворуют или нахамят,  вы поймете что все это происходит отдельно от вашего сознания и воли.  Единственно,  что наше в данных ситуациях это *видение и ощущение* ситуации(явлений) уже произошедшей.

Например,  кому то увод члена из семьи и не воровство.  А "любовь всей жизни". 
"Думай сама"  не хамство,  но направление на путь.
Во общем, наше это только понимание(оценка) и видиние происходящего.

----------


## ullu

> чем Вы фиксируете пребывание в пустотности


 :EEK!:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Спасибо.Тогда, ответ мой таков. 
> Я тоже раньше думала, что воровство происходит только в моем сознании, и что убийц нет. Нет и хамов, насильников, пьянец  и тп .  И Fritz никогда в жизни не общался с женщинами. Так как понятие о Fritz появилось в моем сознании совсем не давно,  следовательно до моего момента Fritz не существовал и обязан своему возникновению мне.


 А это вопрос абсолютного и относительного. Как разберетесь с этим, приходите, пообщаемся на тему, определенную этим местом, Буддизм, а не на тему вашего мировоззрения и как вы думаете.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> *Nirdosh Yogino*
> Если вы такой знаток Буддизма, то вы должны знать что не существует абсолютной и относительной истины.
> А если нет, попрошу оставить поучительный тон до другова более подходящего случая(он  вам еще представится).


"Вайбхашика (также сарвастивада, санскр. सर्वास्तिवादि, кит. 說一切有部) — философская школа буддизма, причисляемая к хинаяне, в настоящее время не имеет непосредственных последователей, хотя её труды активно используются во многих школах махаяны."(С)Википедия

"За основу в школе Вайбхашика берутся две истины – относительная и абсолютная. К относительной истине Вайбхашика причисляет все функциональные объекты – людей и остальные феномены, а в качестве абсолютной истины рассматривает пустоту."отсюда

Как разберетесь приходите говорить про Буддизм.

----------

Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Veronica

http://shitai.by.ru/way/umipustota/part26.htm
Это лучше  :Smilie:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Ага тоже нормально. вполне четко сказано, что в Буддизме есть абсолютное и относительное.

----------


## Aion

> http://shitai.by.ru/way/umipustota/part26.htm
> Это лучше


А это ещё лучше...

----------


## Бо

Кришнаиты о Будде - http://www.harekrishna.ru/biblioteka...ord-buddha.htm




> Формально философию Господа Будды относят к атеистическим философиям, так как она не признает Верховного Господа и отвергает авторитет Вед. На самом же деле Господь замаскировал Свои намерения. Господь Будда воплощение Бога и, следовательно, изначальный учитель ведического знания. Поэтому он не может отвергать философию Вед. Но он сделал вид, что отвергает ее, потому что сура-двиша, демоны, враждебно относящиеся к преданным Бога, ссылаясь на Веды, пытались оправдывать убийство коров и других животных, а сейчас этим занимаются нынешние так называемые санньяси. Господь Будда был вынужден полностью отвергнуть авторитет Вед. Не будь это просто формальностью, Господа Будду не признавали бы воплощением Бога, а поэт Джайадева, ачарья вайшнавов, не поклонялся бы ему в своих трансцендентных песнях. Господь Будда (как и Шанкарачарйа) проповедовал начальные принципы Вед в наиболее приемлемой для того времени форме, утверждая тем самым их авторитет. Tаким образом, и Господь Будда, и Ачарйа Шанкара прокладывали путь теизму, а ачарьи вайшнавов, в особенности Господь Шри Чаитанйа Mахапрабху, вели по нему людей к достижению цели этого пути возвращению к Богу.

----------

Манечка (09.04.2010)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

может сей сборник анекдотов рассказанных нам веселыми тиртикхами издадим? а если ее еще и перевести ... и продать.   думаю в разгар кризиса самое то  :Smilie: )))))))))))

----------


## Makc

Не поймут. Еще за энциклопедию примут.

----------

Tiop (29.06.2009)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

да уж. правильно говорят : Хуже дурака, только дурак с инициативой"

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Как-то делали совместную практику Прибежища и одна женщина вдруг в такой тишине возопила: "О, Будда! Я твоя!"

----------

Aion (03.04.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (07.04.2010), Алекс С (28.04.2010), Мошэ (16.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (07.04.2010)

----------

